#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  فراشة في عشرة علي عشرة

## أم أحمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*
*نلتقي اليوم مع تاني عضو في عشرة علي عشرة*
*نلتقي مع إنسانة جميلة ومميزة نلتقي مع ....*


**

**
*اشتركت فراشة في المنتدي في13 -03-2009*
*استطاعت ان تجذب الجميع منذ أول لحظة لها في المنتدي*
*لوجودها العذب واسلوبها الجميل والرائع*
*ولروحها الطيبة ومشاركاتها القيمة واستطاع الجميل*
*لمس مدي صدقها في مداخلاتها ومشاركاتها*
*وبذلك استطاعت ان تخترق قلوبنا في نفس اللحظة التي اخترقت فيها عقولنا*


*أهلا بك فراشة معنا*
*اسعدني موافقتك علي المشاركة معنا في عشرة علي عشرة*
*أتمني لكِ خالص التوفيق وقضاء وقت ممتع معنا* 
*دمتِ بكل خير*
*ودامت اطلالتك العطرة في كل مكان*





**

----------


## أم أحمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*


**

*نبدأ على بركة الله و ألأسئلة الموجهة لفراشة* 
**

*1- ما سبب إختيارك لإسمك بالمنتدى؟*

*2- كيف تعرفتِ على أبناء مصر؟*

*3- ما هي الأسباب التي تجعلكِ مازلت مستمرة في أبناء مصر؟*

*4- لأي مدى ترين فرصة تحول مجتمع أبناء مصر الإفتراضي إلى مجتمع واقعي ملموس؟*

*5- أمنية تتمنى تحقيقها في المنتدى؟*

*6- ما هو أقرب موضوع إلى قلبك في المنتدى؟*

*7- لو أتيحت لك الفرصة للإشرف على إحدى القاعات...ما هي القاعة التي ستختارينها و ما هو أول قرار الذي ستتخذينه فيها؟*

*8- نظرة فاحصة لأبناء مصر...كيف رأيته عند إشتراكك فيه..و كيف تنظرين له الآن و ما تصورك له في المستقبل؟*

*9- قاعة تفتقدي وجودها في أبناء مصر و قاعة أخرى تتمني عدم تواجدها...مع ذكر الأسباب في الحالتين.*

*10- همسة في أذن إدارة أبناء مصر...*

**

*في إنتظار فراشة و إجابات أسئلة عشرة على عشرة* 

*و ننتظر جميعاً الأسئلة العشرة الموجهة من فراشة لأعضاء المنتدى كي نستمتع بالردود و الحوارات*

*ملحوظة: برجاء وضع أسئلة الأعضاء في موعد أقصاه ثالث يوم من تاريخ بداية الموضوع*
*حنى تتاح الفرصة للجميع بالرد قبل يوم 20 اكتوبر موعد الضيف القادم*

*دمتِ بكل خير*
*في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلاً و مرحباً بك فراشة معنا في عشرة على عشرة 

منورة يا قمر و ان شاء الله تجدي الأسئلة خفيفة لنتعرف على جوانب فراشة في المنتدى

و نستمتع بإختياراتك للأعضاء و أسئلتك لهم

متابعة معكم و في إنتظار وصول فراشتنا

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## فراشة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هههههههه
طولوا بالكوا عليا علشان أنا مرتبكة جدا والله

أم أحمد مش عارفة أقولك إيه
عاجزة عن شكرك وعن إنى أعبر عن شعورى بالسعادة إنى لاقيت نفسى فى وسطكوا والله حسيت بحب فى الله وحسيت إنى مش لوحدى وحست إنى لاقيت نفسى
مشاعر كتير حسيتها وسطكوا
باشكركوا كلكوا عليها

مش عايزة أطول عليكوا وإن شاء الله بس التقط إنفاسى وأهدى شوية وأبدأ أرد على الأسئلة
وأتمنى إنى ماكنش ضيفة تقيقة


تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أهلاً و مرحباً بك فراشة معنا في عشرة على عشرة 
> 
> منورة يا قمر و ان شاء الله تجدي الأسئلة خفيفة لنتعرف على جوانب فراشة في المنتدى
> 
> و نستمتع بإختياراتك للأعضاء و أسئلتك لهم
> 
> متابعة معكم و في إنتظار وصول فراشتنا
> ...


أهلا بيكى بوكى
دا إنتى اللى منوره دايما  ربنا يخليكى

ههههههه طبعا لازم تفضلى متابعة معانا 

وتخليكوا جنبى ماتسيبونيش

تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## boukybouky

> أهلا بيكى بوكى
> دا إنتى اللى منوره دايما  ربنا يخليكى
> 
> ههههههه طبعا لازم تفضلى متابعة معانا 
> 
> وتخليكوا جنبى ماتسيبونيش
> 
> تحياااااااتى
> 
> فراشة


لا تقلقي احنا معاكي انت بس ادخلي بقلب جامد و لا يهمك ههههههههه

عندك مساحة حرة ردي براحتك و قولي كل اللي يريحك 

هنا عشرة راحة  :;): 

في إنتظارك  :f: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## فراشة

> لا تقلقي احنا معاكي انت بس ادخلي بقلب جامد و لا يهمك ههههههههه
> 
> عندك مساحة حرة ردي براحتك و قولي كل اللي يريحك 
> 
> هنا عشرة راحة 
> 
> في إنتظارك 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


إن شاء الله
باجمع أفكارى وهادخل

نسيت أشكركوا على الخلفية الجميلة أوى اللى عاملينها

فعلا فراشات جميييييلة

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
على بركة الله نبدأ

السؤال الأول



> 1- ما سبب إختيارك لإسمك بالمنتدى؟


سبحان الله الفراشة مخلوق ضعيف رقيق جميل
إذا ماكناش نستمتع بجماله على الأقل مش بيئذى حد
أنا إخترت إسم فراشة يمكن لأنى معجبة بها
وكمان حسيت إن فى صفات بتجمع بيننا

وصفات كنت أتمنى تكون فىّ وأهما إنها بتطير
وانا فعلا كنت اتمنى أطير.




> 2-كيف تعرفتِ على أبناء مصر؟


تعرفت عليه بالصدفة كنت داخلة على جوجل أبحث عن موضوع

ووجدته فيه

وأول مادخلت أعجبت جدا بتنوع القاعات فيه وكبر حجم المنتدى من حيث عدد الأعضاء وعدد الموضوعات وكمان إختلاف متوسط الأعمار إللى بيخلى الميول مختلف والأذواق مختلفة وده بيرضى داخل الإنسان كل متطلباته
أنا أحيانا أكون متضايقة أدخل على قاعة فك التكشيرة
نفسيتى تتحسن أقدر بعدها أدخل على القاعات التانية
وأحيانا أدخل على القاعة العامة مباشرتا أو غيرها حسب الحالة النفسية واستعدادى
فالتنوع فعلا ميزة كبيرة فى المنتدى
وفعلا فى نفس الليلة سجلت ونزلت موضوع كمان.





> 3-ما هي الأسباب التي تجعلكِ مازلت مستمرة في أبناء مصر؟


الأسباب كتيرة
السبب الأول إنى لاقيت نفسى بعض الشئ لأنى طول عمرى هوايتى المفضلة القراءة فى الموضوعات المختلفة ومش بازهق منها
وف نفس الوقت باخّرّج شحنات جوايا أنا كنت اتمنى إنى أكون صحفية لكن ماقدرتش احقق ده فى الواقع
علشان كده باحاول أعيشه كحلم هنا فى المنتدى

السبب التانى إن أحيانا انفعال معين باقدر أخرجه من خلال خاطرة أو موقف أو قصة حصلت ولفتت إنتباهى  وأحيانا موضوع عجبنى وحسيت انه ممكن يفيد الأعضاء أنقله

السبب التالت والأهم إنى حاسة إن كل الأعضاء هنا أسرتى وأهلى
أنا هاقولك حاجة بصراحة أنا مش باشتغل
يعنى كل حياتى أسرتى وبيتى
ومش من هواة الخروج إلا للضرورة
المنتدى ديلوقت بقى العالم بتاعى الخاص بيا 
إللى انا أخترته بإرادتى وأرتحت فيه
فعلا بيساعدنى إنى اخرج من روتينى اليومى واقضى فيه وقت مفيد ومريح
ههههههههه شكلى كده أدمنته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


تسمحولى آخد راحة ونرجع نكمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> تسمحولى آخد راحة ونرجع نكمل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> تحيااااااااتى
> 
> فراشة





*آخر صورة للعزيزة إلى عقلى  فراشة*
*وهى محاصرة فى عشرة على عشرة!*

----------


## Dragon Shadow

> **
> 
> **
> *اشتركت فراشة في المنتدي في13 -03-2009*
> *استطاعت ان تجذب الجميع منذ أول لحظة لها في المنتدي*
> *لوجودها العذب واسلوبها الجميل والرائع*
> *ولروحها الطيبة ومشاركاتها القيمة واستطاع الجميل*
> *لمس مدي صدقها في مداخلاتها ومشاركاتها*
> *وبذلك استطاعت ان تخترق قلوبنا في نفس اللحظة التي اخترقت فيها عقولنا*


 



الوصف ده للعزيزة فراشة  :f:  يعبر بدقة عنها وعن شكل تواجدها منذ إشتراكها ...
مسالمة للغاية وودوة وطيبة القلب ولديها الكثير من الصبر الفلسفي الذي تتعامل به مع البعض ...
تعرفت عليها أكثر وقت أن خشيت عليها من بعض الأفكار ، وجاء ردها لأفهم منه لأنها ليست صيداً سهلاً لمن يسمون أنفسهم دعاة العقل ...
أهلاً بك أختنا العزيزة كأضافة كبيرة لأسرتنا الكبيرة ...
كان نفسي أشارك في موضوع العزيزة أم أحمد  :f:  لكني لم ألاحظه أو أقرأه إلا بعد نهايته ، وظروفي حالياً مش مظبوطه وكل يوم عندي في حال ، وياريت الإدارة تستعمل البريد العام لإعلام كل الأعضاء مثلما كان يحدث مع كرسي التعارف زمان ...
متابع معكم الموضوع الشيق وأهنئكم على حسن الإختيار ...
تحية إعزاز وتقدير للعزيزة فراشة

دمتم جميعاً بخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختى الغالية فراشة
سعدت جدا بإختيارك لموضوع عشرة على عشرة
أم أحمد وبوكى دائما تختاران ضيوفهم بعناية
وأنت أخت عزيزة وضيفة مرحب بها فى كل الموضوعات
أنا مستنى إجاباتك على بقية الأسئلة
وأتمنى لك كل توفيق

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الرائعتان بوكى وأم أحمد الله عليكو بجد

عرفتوا تصطادوا أجمل فراشه فى الدنيا كلها

 :hey: 

العزيزه والغاليه على قلبي فراشه

مفيش كلام أقدر أقوله ليكى لأنك أكيد حاسه باللى بقلبي نحيتك

فى إنتظار ردودك الرائعه دائما كعادتك



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71Cjk-suCpY[/ame]

----------


## sad man

على راى ايمان كان فى فراشه ضغنتطه
هههههههههههه
اختيار موفق
فراشه فعلا من الاعضاء اللى تركت بصمه فينا جميعا
بروحها الجميله ونشاطها وردودها الراااائعه 
منوره فراشه ومنتظرين باقى الاجابات
وطبعا منقدرش ننسى اننا نشكر الرائعتان ام احمد وبوكى
موضوع راائع واستكمالا لمسيرة التالق والابداع
تحياتى للجميع

----------


## M!sS Roro

فراشه الجميله .. ,, 

اسعدني جدا اختيارك في عشره على عشره .. انتي من الاعضاء القلائل المقربين الى قلبي جدا .. 
سبحان الله ليكي قبول من اول نظره .. ومواضيعك بتعجبني جدا وكمان ردودك .. واضح انك طيبه اوي .. تيب انته لحد دلوقتي مش موافقه انك تقولي عمرك  ::$:  ..

على العموم .. انا هاتابع الموضوع لانك عضوه جديره بان نقرا عنها ونتعرف عليها . وسوف اتابع من بعيــد . :f2: . ,, 

وشكرا لام احمد لاختيارها عضوه انا باحبها جدا ,,  ::$:

----------


## فراشة

أنا آآآآآآآآآآسفة إنى إتأخرت
لكن والله السيرفر هو اللى أخرتى
وماتتصوروش ساعدتى بكل اللى شاركوا وقالوا كلام أكبر منى بكتير


إسمحولى أرد على أكبر قدر من الأسئلة قبل السيرفر ماينشغل تانى
وبعد كده هارد على كل المشاركات اللى كلها والله غالية وعزيزة جدا

 إحترامى وتقديرى للجميع

تحيااااتى

فراشة

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*ما هو مش معقول أبقى ((عصفور)) .. ولا أشارك فى موضوع عن(( فراشه)) .. دا حتى يبقى شكلى وحش أوى .. أمام الكائنات الاخرى.. التى تعيش مثلنا معظم حياتها .. بين السماء والارض* 

*أولا اشكر طبعا العضوه  الرائعه والمتألقه دوما ((ام احمد )) على استضافة العضوه المتميزه خلقا وشاعريه وثقافة الاخت الفاضله  ((فراشه)) .. وحقيقى الاسئله دى وما يتلوها بحول الله حتكون فرصه ذهبيه للتعرف اكثر واكثر على فراشه ((الانسانه)) من حيث ارئها وافكارها وخبراتها فى الحياة .. وهى تستاهل فعلا الدرجه النهائيه عشره على عشره* 

*فى انتظار باقى الاجابات للاستفاده والاستمتاع والاقتراب اكثر واكثر من فراشة.. ذات الاجنحة المرفرفة برقه فى جنبات المنتدى*

*قبل ما انسى انا كمان تاريخ اشتراكى بالمنتدى كان يوم 13 مارس .. بس سنة 2005*


*مع خالص تقديرى*

*خوكم عصفور الشعر توت*

----------


## فراشة

السؤال الرابع




> لأي مدى ترين فرصة تحول مجتمع أبناء مصر الإفتراضي إلى مجتمع واقعي


هو بنسبة معينة ولو ضئيلة واقعى وملموس
لكن ممكن يبقى واقعى أكتر من كده بكتير

أنا أعرف منتديات بتنظم رحلات تصييف للاعضاء
واسرهم وبيعلنوا عنها وبيحددوا قيمة الإشتراك
وإذا إكتمل عدد مناسب بيقوموا بالرحلة
وبتكون فرصة للتعارف وقضاء وقت جميل مع بعض

بالإضافة لأمسيات أدبية وشعرية لأدباء وشعراء المنتدى فى قصور الثقافة فى محافظات مختلفة بتتيح للشعراء وهواة الشعر الإلتقاء والتعارف من خلال قصور الثقافة
يعنى الأنشطة اللى ممكن تحول المنتدى لمجتمع واقعى ملموس كتيرة بس محتاجة تفعيل.

********

السؤال الخامس



> أمنية تتمنى تحقيقها في المنتدى؟


أتمنى فعلا تغيير لغة الحوار بين البعض من الأعضاء
يعنى لو لك وجة نظر مختلفة عنى (أو عن أى عضو طبعا)ممكن توصلهالى من غير ماتسئ ليا أو تجرحنى والمناقشات تكون موضوعية ماتدخلش فى السخرية من الشخص أو الموضوع
ولو لك أى ملاحظة أو نصيحة عايز توصلهالى ممكن ده يكون بأسلوب هادى أخوى من خلال رسالة خاصة

أتمنى إن بعض القاعات تنشط عن كده وتكون المشاركات فيها أكتر
زى قاعة الفصحى
فعلا قاعة مهمة وجديرة بالإهتمام والتنشيط

أتمنى إن روح الأسرة تفضل بين الأعضاء ومافيش حاجة تغيرها مهما حصل 
من خلاف فى وجهات النظر.


***********

السؤال السادس




> ما هو أقرب موضوع إلى قلبك في المنتدى



ههههههه ممكن أقول 3موضوعات؟

أول موضوع

( عندليبيات)

 للأستاذ أيمن رشدى 

إللى بانتهز الفرصة وأقوله الحمد لله على سلامتك وإن شاء الله ماتغبش تانى وباقوله إن موضوعك بيجمع الأعضاء فى روح ود جميلة  وفضفضة فعلا من القلب
وباشكره عليه وعلى حسن ضيافته لنا كلنا فيه

تانى موضوع فى قاعة المناقشة
(هل تريد أن تهرب من فخ دعاة العقل)
للاستاذ أحمد ناصر
الحقيقة الموضوع قيم جدا وأستاذ أحمد بذل فيه مجهود كبير 
وكمان احساسى إن الموضوع لوجه الله مش للشهرة أو الجدال العقيم
وأسلوبه فى إدارة الحوار كان رائع إحترم فيه كل الآراء ورد عليها بموضوعية مهما إختلفوا معاه فى الرأى 

الموضوع التالت هو لي
(من أصعب اللحظات)
فى قاعة الخواطر لأنى فعلا كتبته وأنا بابكى وكل كلمة فيه كانت بتعبر عن إحساس عايشاه
لذلك بصرف النظر عن مستواه أنا حسيت إنه مش بس قريب منى
حسيت إن هو أنا.

*********

السؤال السابع

 لو أتيحت لك الفرصة للإشرف على إحدى القاعات...ما هي القاعة التي ستختارينها و ما هو أول قرار الذي ستتخذينه فيها؟

الحقيقة انا احب جدا قاعات الشعر والخواطر
لكن بيتى اللى بالف وارجعله القاعة العامة
لأنى بحب اموضوعاتها المتنوعة
ولو أتيح لى الإختيار هاختارالقاعة العامة

وأول قرار هاتخذه فيها إنى ماحذفش الموضوعات المكررة وخاصتا اللى لها سنوات وكاتبها الاصلى مش موجود لأن الموضوع بينزل بشكل جديد ممكن يكون أفضل
أو على الأقل أختار الأفضل شكلا وأخليه وأحذف التانى
وخاصتا إن الموضوع الجديد صاحبه هايكون موجود ويقدر يرد على المشاركات
وده هايخلى التفاعل مع الموضوع أقوى.

**********

هههههههه تاخدوا راحة من الإجابات أرد فيها على بعض المشاركات وأرجع أكمل؟

باشكركوا على المتالبعة

تحياااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *آخر صورة للعزيزة إلى عقلى  فراشة*
> *وهى محاصرة فى عشرة على عشرة!*


ههههههههههه
والله يادكتور جمال فعلا محااااااااااصرة

وخايفة مووووووووووووت

لكن لما دخلت ولاقيت مشاركاتكوا وروحكوا الجميلة بدأت أطمن

تقديرى لك يادكتور ولمشاركتك لا يوصف

كل شكرى وتقديرى


تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> الوصف ده للعزيزة فراشة  يعبر بدقة عنها وعن شكل تواجدها منذ إشتراكها ...
> مسالمة للغاية وودوة وطيبة القلب ولديها الكثير من الصبر الفلسفي الذي تتعامل به مع البعض ...
> تعرفت عليها أكثر وقت أن خشيت عليها من بعض الأفكار ، وجاء ردها لأفهم منه لأنها ليست صيداً سهلاً لمن يسمون أنفسهم دعاة العقل ...
> أهلاً بك أختنا العزيزة كأضافة كبيرة لأسرتنا الكبيرة ...
> كان نفسي أشارك في موضوع العزيزة أم أحمد  لكني لم ألاحظه أو أقرأه إلا بعد نهايته ، وظروفي حالياً مش مظبوطه وكل يوم عندي في حال ، وياريت الإدارة تستعمل البريد العام لإعلام كل الأعضاء مثلما كان يحدث مع كرسي التعارف زمان ...
> متابع معكم الموضوع الشيق وأهنئكم على حسن الإختيار ...
> تحية إعزاز وتقدير للعزيزة فراشة
> 
> دمتم جميعاً بخير


أهلا أهلا أستاذ إبراهيم
شرف لى تواجدك فى الموضوع
وشرف لى إنى أكون عضوة فى أسرتكوا الجميلة
إللى باعتبرها ديلوقت اسرتى فعلا
كلماتك كبيرة علىّ أوى
خوفك على أختك أنا حسيت به والحمد لله إطمن

سعيدة بمتابعتك وأتمنى ماكنش ضيفة تقيلة


تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## أم أحمد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> هههههههه
> طولوا بالكوا عليا علشان أنا مرتبكة جدا والله
> 
> أم أحمد مش عارفة أقولك إيه
> عاجزة عن شكرك وعن إنى أعبر عن شعورى بالسعادة إنى لاقيت نفسى فى وسطكوا والله حسيت بحب فى الله وحسيت إنى مش لوحدى وحست إنى لاقيت نفسى
> مشاعر كتير حسيتها وسطكوا
> باشكركوا كلكوا عليها
> ...


*


منورة يا فراشة
بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكي
اجابات ولا اروع
وتواجد ولا اجمل
ربنا يعينك يا حبيبتي
وما تخافيش احنا معاكي وحواليكي ومش هنسيبك ابداااااا*

----------


## فراشة

> أختى الغالية فراشة
> سعدت جدا بإختيارك لموضوع عشرة على عشرة
> أم أحمد وبوكى دائما تختاران ضيوفهم بعناية
> وأنت أخت عزيزة وضيفة مرحب بها فى كل الموضوعات
> أنا مستنى إجاباتك على بقية الأسئلة
> وأتمنى لك كل توفيق


ربنا يكرمك ياأستاذ أحمد

وجودك ومتابعتك شرف لى

وأتمنى إنى أكون عند حسن ظنك وظن الجميع

كل إحترامى وتقديرى لتواجدك ولشخصك

تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## أم أحمد

> إن شاء الله
> باجمع أفكارى وهادخل
> 
> نسيت أشكركوا على الخلفية الجميلة أوى اللى عاملينها
> 
> فعلا فراشات جميييييلة
> 
> تحيااااااتى
> 
> فراشة


*ما شاء الله افكار مرتبة ومنظمة ومنمقة
سعيدة بيكي وبافكارك الجميلة

والشكر ده انا بوجهه معاكي للرائعة لولي
لتعبها معانا دائما في اختيار الخلفيات الملائمة للموضوع
لولي جمايلك كترت اوي ربنا ما يحرمنا منك
*

----------


## فراشة

> الرائعتان بوكى وأم أحمد الله عليكو بجد
> 
> عرفتوا تصطادوا أجمل فراشه فى الدنيا كلها
> 
> 
> 
> العزيزه والغاليه على قلبي فراشه
> 
> مفيش كلام أقدر أقوله ليكى لأنك أكيد حاسه باللى بقلبي نحيتك
> ...


أهلا أهلا حبيبة قلبى
والله ياإيمان وإنت غالية عندى أوى
هههههه ميرسى على الغنوة الجميلة دى
باشكرك بجد لتفاعلك ومشاركتك الجميلة
وأتمنى تفضلى معانا

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> على راى ايمان كان فى فراشه ضغنتطه
> هههههههههههه
> اختيار موفق
> فراشه فعلا من الاعضاء اللى تركت بصمه فينا جميعا
> بروحها الجميله ونشاطها وردودها الراااائعه 
> منوره فراشه ومنتظرين باقى الاجابات
> وطبعا منقدرش ننسى اننا نشكر الرائعتان ام احمد وبوكى
> موضوع راائع واستكمالا لمسيرة التالق والابداع
> تحياتى للجميع


ساد مااااااااااان

أهلا أهلا محمد

أنا قربت منكوا أكتر لما تواجدت معاكوا فى قاعة فك التكشيرة
والله يامحمد أحيانا بادخلها وأنا فى مود مش كويس خااااااالص
وشوية و ألقى نفسى بابتسم 
هههههه وأحيانا باضحك لوحدى كأنى مجنونة
إنت وكمان احمد(الإمبراطور) وكل اللى فى القاعة

من أعضاء ومشرفين
إستقبالكوا للأعضاء الجدد جميل أوى


شكرا لتواجدك ومتابعتك

كل إحترامى وتقديرى

تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> فراشه الجميله .. ,, 
> 
> اسعدني جدا اختيارك في عشره على عشره .. انتي من الاعضاء القلائل المقربين الى قلبي جدا .. 
> سبحان الله ليكي قبول من اول نظره .. ومواضيعك بتعجبني جدا وكمان ردودك .. واضح انك طيبه اوي .. تيب انته لحد دلوقتي مش موافقه انك تقولي عمرك  ..
> 
> على العموم .. انا هاتابع الموضوع لانك عضوه جديره بان نقرا عنها ونتعرف عليها . وسوف اتابع من بعيــد .. ,, 
> 
> وشكرا لام احمد لاختيارها عضوه انا باحبها جدا ,,


رورو الجميلة

وإنت والله غالية عندى جدا
وسعيدة بشعورك ناحيتى
ههههههه بالنسبة لعمرى ياستى تقدرى تقولى كده بين البنين
يعنى أنا زوجه وأم وأولادى فى المدارس
عايزة أحس مع اللى اصغر منى إنى فى سنهم 
وعايزة أحس مع اللى أكبر منى برده إنى فى سنهم
عايزة أكون بنت وأخت وأم كل الاعضاء
وكل واحد وواحده يشوفنى فى الصورة اللى مرتاحلها
ههههههه أتمنى تكون إجابتى فرّبتلك الصورة شوية إللى اعتقد إنها مش غامضة ولا حاجة

منورة يارورو وشكرا على متابعتك إللى اتمنى تكون من قريب

تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *ما هو مش معقول أبقى ((عصفور)) .. ولا أشارك فى موضوع عن(( فراشه)) .. دا حتى يبقى شكلى وحش أوى .. أمام الكائنات الاخرى.. التى تعيش مثلنا معظم حياتها .. بين السماء والارض* 
> 
> *أولا اشكر طبعا العضوه  الرائعه والمتألقه دوما ((ام احمد )) على استضافة العضوه المتميزه خلقا وشاعريه وثقافة الاخت الفاضله  ((فراشه)) .. وحقيقى الاسئله دى وما يتلوها بحول الله حتكون فرصه ذهبيه للتعرف اكثر واكثر على فراشه ((الانسانه)) من حيث ارئها وافكارها وخبراتها فى الحياة .. وهى تستاهل فعلا الدرجه النهائيه عشره على عشره* 
> 
> *فى انتظار باقى الاجابات للاستفاده والاستمتاع والاقتراب اكثر واكثر من فراشة.. ذات الاجنحة المرفرفة برقه فى جنبات المنتدى*
> 
> *قبل ما انسى انا كمان تاريخ اشتراكى بالمنتدى كان يوم 13 مارس .. بس سنة 2005*
> 
> 
> ...


يا100أهلا وسهلا
بخوى عصفور الشعر
توت
ههههههه طبعا مش معقول والفراشة كانت هاتزعل لو خوها العصفور ماشاركش 

وأنا معاك باشكر أختى الغالية أم أحمد على الثقة اللى ادتهالى واستضافتها لى فى الموضوع
وأتمنى فعلا أكون جديرة بثقتها وثقتكوا كلكوا

وباشكرك على مشاركتك وكلماتك الرقيقة

شرف لي تسجيلنا فى نفس اليوم مع فرق بسيط
هههههه 4 سنين بس

أتمنى تتابع معانا وماتزهقش


تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *
> 
> 
> منورة يا فراشة
> بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكي
> اجابات ولا اروع
> وتواجد ولا اجمل
> ربنا يعينك يا حبيبتي
> وما تخافيش احنا معاكي وحواليكي ومش هنسيبك ابداااااا*



دا إنتى اللى منوره والله ربنا يخليكى

شكرا على ذوقك
إنا حاسه بيكوا وحاسة بوجودكوا جنبى

هههههه إدعيلى




> *ما شاء الله افكار مرتبة ومنظمة ومنمقة
> سعيدة بيكي وبافكارك الجميلة
> 
> والشكر ده انا بوجهه معاكي للرائعة لولي
> لتعبها معانا دائما في اختيار الخلفيات الملائمة للموضوع
> لولي جمايلك كترت اوي ربنا ما يحرمنا منك
> *



وأنا باشكر الغالية لولى أوى فعلا خلفية رقيقة وجميلة
لولى فنانة وصاحبة ذوق عالى وبصمتها الجميلة باشوفها فى أى موضوع بتساهم فيه 
وأكيد جمايلك كترت

شكرا لولى
وشكرا أم أحمد



فراشة

----------


## فراشة

إسمحوا لى أكمل معاكوا باقى الإجابات

وأتمنى ماتكونوش زهقتوا

السؤال الثامن




> نظرة فاحصة لأبناء مصر...كيف رأيته عند إشتراكك فيه..و كيف تنظرين له الآن و ما تصورك له في المستقبل؟


عند إشتراكى فيه كنت شايفاه فعلا صرح كبير وكنت داخلة وعارفة إن غالبية الأعضاء فيه على درجة عالية 

جدا من الثقافة والموهبة والذكاء

هههههه قلت لنفسى لأ العالم دول أنا مش قدهم وهاتوه بينهم

لكن لأنى أحب الموضوعات الجادة وأحب أتناقش وأتعلم

قلت أجرب لو حسيت بقبول وإهتمام بموضوعاتى وبوجودى أستمر

ولو العكس كنت هانسحب بهدوء وأكيد وقتها ماكنش حد هايحس لا بوجودى ولا بإنسحابى

هههههه والحمد لله لسه موجودة


وبالنسبة لديلوقت أنا مشتركة فى شهر 3 يعنى من 6 شهور بس

والفترة دى ماحصلش فيها تغيير يذكر لأنها فترة تعتبر مش كبيرة

اللى اختلف بس نظرتى له
من مكان هايباه  وداخلاه متخوفه لمكان حاسه إنه بيتى اللى بارتاح فيه وبخاف عليه


تصورى فى المستقبل إن شاء الله يكون أفضل لكن علشان يكون أفضل محتاج لبعض الأفكار والإقتراحات 

الجديدة اللى لازم تدخل حيذ التنفيذ ومحتاج لتنشيط بعض القاعات

وإن شاء الله فى تقدم مستمر بكل الموجودين فيه

**********

السؤال التاسع




> قاعة تفتقدي وجودها في أبناء مصر و قاعة أخرى تتمني عدم تواجدها...مع ذكر الأسباب في الحالتين؟



قاعة افتقد وجودها أو أتمنى وجودها

قاعة خاصة بالأطفال يحدد فيها سن معين لإشتراكهم
ولا يسمح لهم إلا بدخول القاعة الخاصة بهم
وتكون منتدى مصغر فيه كل الأقسام الموجودة فى المنتدى الكبير لكن يقدم موضوعاته الأطفال نفسهم
هايشاركوا  بموضوعاتهم وها يتعرفوا على بعض ويردوا على بعض
وطبعا يكون لها مشرف يتدخل عند اللزوم لتوجيه النصح أولتوضيح نقطة معينة
دى بتعود الأطفال إنهم يكونوا أكثر جرأة ويتعلموا إزاى يكون الحوار المثمر

وبتنمّى مواهبهم  وطبعا علاقاتهم



أما قاعة أتمنى حذفها 

لأ مافيش 

كل القاعات فى نظرى لها دورها المهم  اللى بيختلف عن التاني
وإللى بيرضى ميل كل عضو

أو الحالة النفسية لنفس العضو فى أوقات مختلفة.


***********


السؤال العاااااااااشر





> همسة في أذن إدارة أبناء مصر...



هههههه ممكن نخليهم همستين؟


أنا عارفة إن الإدارة بتبذل مجهود كبير يمكن إحنا مش حاسين به

لكن لحبى للمنتدى أحب أقول اللى حسيته

الهمسة الأولى للإدارة 

إنها تبنى جسر من التفاعل والتواصل أكتر من كده مع الأعضاء

صدقونى أنا لغاية ديلوقت مش عارفة مين الإدارة ولا عارفة ولا عضو فيها

مش عارفة غير إن المشرف العام هو ابن البلد 

وطبعا مشرفى القاعات لأن التواصل مباشر بيننا وبينهم.


الهمسه التانيه

فى مشرفين لبعض القاعات أنا من يوم ما إشتركت ماشفتش لهم مشاركة واحدة أو رد على موضوع

اللى اقصده إن المشرف لازم يكون شخص متواجد باستمرار لأن دوره فى القاعة مهم جدا

وتفاعله مع الأعضاء وردوده عليهم باستمرار بينشط القاعة ويخلى فيها روح

ولو ظروفه ماتسمحش بالتواجد أو غاب لفترة طويلة الإدارة تغيره 

وطبعا مدة طويلة المقصود بها شهور مش سنين



أنا واثقة إن ماحدش منهم هايزعل من كلامى لأنى باقول كده لأنى فعلا باحب المنتدى ويهمنى رقيه وتقدمه

ممكن أكون غلطانة وممكن أكون صح،لكن ده إللى حسيته

طبعا مع كل تقديرى وإحترامى لهم كلهم ولمجهودكم


*************

يااااااااااااااااااااه

الحمد لله

كده أنا جاوبت على العشر أسئلة وأتمنى تكون إجابتى منطقية وماحدش يزعل منى

أو يزهق

أسيبكوا ترتاحوا شوية

وبعد كده هادخل على أسئلة الأعضاء إللى يسعدنى ويشرفنى تواجدهم وموافقتهم على توجيه الأسئلة لهم

والرد عليها

وطبعا يسعدنى تواجد كل الأعضاء لمتابعة الإجابات

لكم جميعا منى كل الإحترام والتقدير

تحياااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## loly_h

*فراشة المنتدى ...

حوار غاية فى الهدوء والإتزان

كده وقلقانة أومال لو موش قلقانة كنتى عملتى إيه  

ماشاء الله عليكى فراشتنا الرقيقة

سعدت جدا بما قرأت وأحييك على إجاباتك*



> وأنا باشكر الغالية لولى أوى فعلا خلفية رقيقة وجميلة
> لولى فنانة وصاحبة ذوق عالى وبصمتها الجميلة باشوفها فى أى موضوع بتساهم فيه 
> وأكيد جمايلك كترت
> 
> شكرا لولى
> وشكرا أم أحمد


*العفو أختى...

فعلا كما توقعت 

خلفية تشبهك جـــــــــــدا

وشكرا  على كلماتك الرقيقة 

ربنا يكرمك ...*

*سمسمتى ...

شكرا حبيبتى على مجهودك الجميل

وتواجدك الفعال وإختيارك الرائع*




> ما شاء الله افكار مرتبة ومنظمة ومنمقة
> سعيدة بيكي وبافكارك الجميلة
> 
> والشكر ده انا بوجهه معاكي للرائعة لولي
> لتعبها معانا دائما في اختيار الخلفيات الملائمة للموضوع
> لولي جمايلك كترت اوي ربنا ما يحرمنا منك


*ربنا يكرمك ياسمسمتى ده بعض ماعندكم قمورتى

وبالتوفيق دايما يارب ...*

----------


## rosey19

مش هقدر اقول الا انك رائعه فراشه 

  ورقيقه كاسمك .

 ربنا يوفقك.

    فى انتظار ردودك الرقيقه

----------


## فراشة

> *فراشة المنتدى ...
> 
> حوار غاية فى الهدوء والإتزان
> 
> كده وقلقانة أومال لو موش قلقانة كنتى عملتى إيه  
> 
> ماشاء الله عليكى فراشتنا الرقيقة
> 
> سعدت جدا بما قرأت وأحييك على إجاباتك*
> ...


أهلا بالفنانة الرقيقة
لولى

هههههه والله لغاية ديلوقت لسه قلقانة

باتمنى إن وجودى فى الموضوع يكون إضافة له

حقيقى مش عارفة أشكرك على الخلفية الجميلة اللى عملتيها
ولا أشكرك على تواجدك فى الموضوع وكلماتك الرقيقة دى
ههههههه بجد جمايلك كترت

أتمنى تتابعى معانا إجابات الأعضاء

تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> مش هقدر اقول الا انك رائعه فراشه 
> 
>   ورقيقه كاسمك .
> 
>  ربنا يوفقك.
> 
>     فى انتظار ردودك الرقيقه



أهلا روزى

الرائع هو تواجدك فى الموضوع

باشكرك على مشاركتك وكلماتك الجميلة

وأتمنى تفضلى متابعة معانا

تحياتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

وديلوقت وقبل ماأبدأ أسئلتى للأعضاء

اسمحولى أقدم لهم الوردة دى

واشكرهم على استجابتهم ومشاركتهم بالرد على الأسئلة

حقيقى باشكركم  




وديلوقت ممكن  نبدأ الأسئلة؟


تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

السؤال الأول

اسمحوا لى اوجهه 

لوالدى وأستاذى  الفاضل 
الشاعر 
مصطفى سلام

أستاذ مصطفى أكيد الأيام علمتك كتير

بحلوها وبمرها

فمن خلال خبرتك فى الحياه بشكل عام

وفى مجال الشعر بشكل خاص

ايه النصيحة او خلاصة الخبرة بالحياه اللى تنصح بها أبناءك فى المنتدى بشكل عام

وابناءك من الشباب الموهوبين فى الشعر بشكل خاص علشان يمشوا فى الطريق الصحيح؟

باشكرك استاذ مصطفى وارجو إنى ماكنش أثقلت عليك


تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

السؤال الثانى

لأستاذى

دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

فى البداية يادكتور أنا باحترم عقليتك وثقافتك جدا

لكن أحيانا مشاركاتك فى بعض الموضوعات بتاخد شكل حاد أو ساخر يخلى بعض الأعضاء تسئ فهمك

وتاخد موقف او ترد رد إنفعالى وده بيأدى لنتيجه عكسية

تضيع الهدف الأساسى من المناقشة

هل حضرتك إخترت الاسلوب ده عن إقتناع بإنه الاسلوب السليم للمناقشة او عرض وجهة النظر؟

ممكن توضح لنا وجه نظرك وليه إخترت الأسلوب ده ؟  رغم أنه ممكن يزعل أعضاء كتير؟

هههههههه عارفة إنك مش هاتزعل من صراحتى

باشكرك يادكتور ألف شكر


تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

السؤال الثالث

لأخى الفاضل

الأستاذ

أحمد ناصر



كل إحترامى وتقديرى لفكرك وثقافتك واسلوبك الهادئ فى الحوار

لى سؤال عند حضرتك

هل من رأيك إن المفروض منع كل أصحاب الآراء المخالفة لنا مثل العلمانيين و الشيعة و البهائيين وغيرهم

من الدخول فى حوارات ومناقشات بالمنتديات؟

أم السماح لهم بالمناقشة فى حدود إحترام الدين والمذهب الآخر

لأن من خلال المناقشة الحرة المفتوحة يستطيع المثقفون أن يظهروا ضعف حجتهم

أمام الجميع فلا ينساق وراءهم الشباب؟

وهل حضرتك شايف إن سياسة منعهم من الكلام أو الحوار معهم المفروض تتطبق فى الدولة بشكل عام؟



هههههه أتمنى يكون السؤال سهل ولو إنى عارفة إن مافيش سؤال يصعب عليك

كل شكرى وتقديرى لك استاذ أحمد

تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

السؤال الرابع


لأخى الفاضل حكيم عيون


أنا من أشد المعجبات بخواطرك 

من أول خاطرة قرأتها حسيت أنك بترسم لوحه سيرياليه

ورغم إنى أحيانا مش بابقى فاهمة رموزك لكن بصراحة باحاول اسقطها على نفسى وافسرها من خلالى انا 

وطبعا بتكون مختلفة عن قصدك منها

هل إحساسك إن خواطرك مش مفهومة للكثيرين

وبالتالى التفاعل معها قليل

مش بيسببلك اى قلق ؟

وهل مافكرتش تقرب رموزك للقارئ أكترعلشان يقدر أكبر عدد من القراء يفهمك؟

أشكرك حكيم عيون على استجابتك

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

السؤال الخامس


لأخى الفاضل الأستاذ

أشرف المجاهد


أستاذ اشرف فعلا باعتبرك

نموزج للمشرف الحق فى تواجدك وردودك المستمرة وتشجيعك للأعضاء

وإحتوائك لأى موقف

لو كنت مشرف عام على منتدى 

هل هايكون متخصص فى مجال معين؟

ايه الأقسام اللى مش هاتكون فى منتداك؟

وسياستك العامة فيه هاتكون ايه؟

لك كل الشكر والتقدير أخى أشرف


تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

السؤال السادس

لأخى الكريم

العسل المر

استاذ عبد الرحيم

من الاسم اللى مختاره أحس إن الغربة تركت أثر كبير فى نفسك

إيه اللحظة اللى ممكن تقرر فيها إنك تجمع أغراضك وتاخد قرار نهائى غير قابل للمناقشة بإنك هاتنزل  

مصر ومش راجع تانى مهما حصل؟

باشكرك و باتمنالك كل التوفيق


تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السؤال الثانى
> 
> لأستاذى
> 
> دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
> 
> فى البداية يادكتور أنا باحترم عقليتك وثقافتك جدا
> 
> لكن أحيانا مشاركاتك فى بعض الموضوعات بتاخد شكل حاد أو ساخر يخلى بعض الأعضاء تسئ فهمك
> ...



*
**
عزيزتى الفراشة الخايفه والمحاصره واللى كنت أنا فاكر أنها  طايره محلقه فوق فى الفضا الواسع

بأصبح عليكى قبل الفطار والقهوه

كنت إمبارح قلت لكى أن أنا لا أزعل وأتجنب الزعل حتى أتجنب شرب مية البحر المالح حيث أننى أشرب فقط المياه المعبأة من عينة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*




*ونجئ الآن للرد على سؤالك وقبل أن أرد عليه أدعوا الله أن أتمكن من إعتماده للنشر لأننى من الأمس أى البارحة كنت أعانى من فيروس أنفلونزا الخنازير والذى أنتقل لى من شخص غريب أسمه "مزود* *سيرفر**مشغول" مشغول وحياتك على طول والمعاناه زادت النهارده لأن كان لى موضوع إتلغى إتحذف علشان حاولت أن أعبر عن رأيى الشخصى فى قاعة الرياضة فى فوز مصر الضعيف على زامبيا والذى لا يبشر بأى خير بسبب نسبة أهداف مصر الضعيفة بالنسبة للجزائر ده فى حالة كسبنا المباراة الأخيرة على أرضنا وده مش رأيى أنا فقط ده رأى خبير تحليلى فى مجال الكوره مش فاكر اسمه إييه....

وبعد 
وحيث أن سؤالك  للأسف قديم ومكرر وغير مبتكر فلماذا أتعب نفسى وأكرر شئ موجود فى موضوعات كثيرة فى المنتدى وأرشيف المنتدى ماشاء الله زاخر بكل ما هو غالى ونفيس!

أبحثى عن الكلمات التالية وستجدى إجابة سؤالك يا فراشة يا طايرة محلقه فى الفضا*:
**

ملح
فلفل
ناقد
ساخر
لاذع
مفكر
مبدع
عقل
قلب
غيرتقليدى
شربو
كلو
صلعاوى
القرعاوى
تحليل
إنهيار
مصرى
هندى
طليانى
ألمانى
سعودى
لبنانى
نمساوى
يابانى
وكمان كورى جنوبى
* 

*وبس خلاص
*

 :f2: 
 
****خلى بالك كثير من كلماتى فوق خليط من العاميه والفصحى
فمثلا الفضا بدون همزه فهى المفروض  تكون  الفضاء*

*ونظرا لأن سؤالك غير مبتكر
فأنا أمنحك عليه
خمسه على عشره
وفى إنتظار سؤال آخر
من الفضا الواسع
بس يكون سؤال مبتكر!
*

----------


## فراشة

السؤال السابع

لأخى الفاضل

إسكندرانى 


أستاذ نادر

ههههههه مش عارفة عندك بنت ولا لأ

لكن بافترض ان عندك 

لو بنتك جاتلها بعثة دراسية للخارج

وطلبت منك  إنها تسافر تكمل دراستها وحدها هاتقبل ولا هاترفض

ولو قبلت هاتكون اسباب قبولك ايه؟

ولو رفضت هاتقنعها إزاى؟؟؟؟؟

الف شكر لك استاذ نادر على استجابتك

تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الاخت الفاضلة فراشة 

حقيقى سعدت باختيارك ضيفة فى الموضوع 
بسم الله ماشاء الله أفكارك مرتبة .. وإجاباتك تنم عن شخصية متزنة وواضحة
أسئلتك للأعضاء مختارة بعناية 

سعدنا بك ... وتعرفنا أكثر على شخصيتك 
دمت بكل خير 
===========
أم أحمد ، وبوكى 
اختياراتكم دائماً رائعة وموفقة 
لكما كل الشكر والتقدير

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

اختى الجميله فراشه

بجد انا سعيده جدا بوجودك فى عشره على عشره
وكمان بشكر بوكى وام احمد عالاختيار الرائع لفراشتنا الجميله

بجد اجباتك كلها جميله ورائعه

تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## سوما

*فراشة المنتدى...
انا متابعة الموضوع من البداية ,,,, بحد عجبتنى اجابتك على الأسلئة حسيت بصدق وتلقائية فطرية فى الأجابة بجد أحييك عليها......
وان شاء الله ستكونين دائماً دائما مميزة بأرائك وموضوعاتك ووجودك القوى ..
لكِ كل التقدير والأحترام والود ....
بوكى ,, أم أحمد  ...
أختيار مميز وفكرة جديدة لتقرب من بعضننا البعض بالمنتدى...
لكم منى كامل التحية والتقدير...*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لأخى الفاضل
> 
> الأستاذ
> 
> أحمد ناصر
> 
> 
> 
> كل إحترامى وتقديرى لفكرك وثقافتك واسلوبك الهادئ فى الحوار


أختى الغالية فراشة
أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك 
أبادلك الإحترام والتقدير
وأعتز كثيرا بمشاركاتك الواعية والصادقة..



> لى سؤال عند حضرتك
> 
> هل من رأيك إن المفروض منع كل أصحاب الآراء المخالفة لنا مثل العلمانيين و الشيعة و البهائيين وغيرهم
> 
> من الدخول فى حوارات ومناقشات بالمنتديات؟
> 
> أم السماح لهم بالمناقشة فى حدود إحترام الدين والمذهب الآخر
> 
> لأن من خلال المناقشة الحرة المفتوحة يستطيع المثقفون أن يظهروا ضعف حجتهم
> ...


أولا بالنسبة لمنتدانا الجميل ده..لا يمنع أى ديانة أو مذهب مخالف للسنة والجماعة من الإشتراك والإنضمام له..وزى ما قلت قبل كده إن فيه واحدة من أعز العضوات والمشرفات على قلوبنا كانت شيعية..وكنا كلنا بنعزها وبنحترمها ونقدرها ولم يمنع كونها شيعية من توليها الإشراف فى المنتدى..
والحكاية دى بتنفى عن إدارة المنتدى أى تعصب ضد الطوائف المختلفة أو الأديان الأخرى..
طيب..
هل أنا مع المناقشة ولا لأ؟
طبعا مع المناقشة قلبا وقالبا ولكن....
المشكلة مش فى المناقشة فى حد ذاتها..ولكن المشكلة فى أن بعض أصحاب الفكر المعوج والخطير ..لو تم السماح لهم بنشر أفكارهم داخل أروقة المنتدى ممكن أن يخدعوا به ويغروا الكثير..
فإذا كنت أنت صاحبة وعى وموضوعية فلا يمكنك الجزم بأن الجميع كذلك..
والمنتدى بيمنع طرح ما يخالف منهج السنة والجماعة علشان يحمى الأعضاء الصغيرة السن والقليلة الإطلاع من الإغترار بتلك الدعوات السقيمة..
ومن ينشر تلك الأفكار لا يمسك فى يده جرس يجلجل به ويقول أنا أفاق فأحذرونى..ويقبع فى مكان واحد..بل ينتشر فى كل القاعات و يندس بنعومة الحية ليبث تلك السموم ..وتتبعهم فى كل مكان عملية فى منتهى الصعوبة..فيكون طردهم من المنتدى أسلم..
وهذا لا يمنع من أنه يجب علينا جميعا الإنتباه لخطر تلك الدعوات الهدامة..فنكثف جرعات قرائتنا وإطلاعنا ..ونقرأ تاريخنا جيدا..ونرى كيف حدثت الخلافات والإنشقاقات بين طوائف المسلمين..ما سبب ذلك وكيفية تحصين أنفسنا من هذه الفتن وشرورها..
كما يجب علينا نشر ذلك الوعى بين أصدقائنا ومعارفنا والوسط المحيط بنا وننبهم إلى تلك المؤامرات على كتاب الله وسنته..
وهناك دور مهم للدولة..يتمثل فى إعلامها ورجال الدين والمثقفين..فيجب عليهم نشر الوعى بين الناس بطريقة سهلة وميسرة..
لكن للأيف سنجد أن رجلا مثل جمال البنا فردت له للعام الثانى على التوالى 30 حلقة فى قناة دريم طوال شهر رمضان.. فى برنامج أسموه الدين والحياة..وكان يبث فيها جمال البنا سمومه ومغالطاته وفكره المعوج دون أن نرى من يفند فكره ومغالطاته فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله..




> هههههه أتمنى يكون السؤال سهل ولو إنى عارفة إن مافيش سؤال يصعب عليك
> 
> كل شكرى وتقديرى لك استاذ أحمد
> 
> تحياااااااااااتى
> 
> فراشة


السؤال جميل وجاء فى الصميم
فضفضت وفى الفضفضة راحة..فأشكرك من كل قلبى على دعوتك الكريمة لى فى هذا الموضوع..
فخر لى وشرف منحتينى إياه..فأرجو أن تعذرى إطالتى..
وأتمنى منك أن تشاركينى حملة كشف مغالطات دعاة دعة العقل..
تحياتى وسلامى 
مع كل الشكر والعرفان لشخصك الكريم

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة 
فراشة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


فراشة  من الاعضاء القلائل التى استطاعت فى خلال فترة قصيرة جدا ان ترسم لنفسها صورة جميله  عند جميع الاعضاء 

صورة الاخت والصديقة والزميله والابنه 

ثقافة واخلاق والتزام ووعى 

كل هذا مغلف بروحها الجميله وادب عالى فى الردود حتى ولو فى اختلاف 

فراشة شخصية مصرية  صعيدية اصيلة 

متمسكه بعاداتها وتقاليدها ودينها فى مواجهة التطرف والحداثة والعولمه 

ربنا يبارك فيك وفى اولادك وحياتك يارب 



حبيت اولا ان اهنئنك بهذا الموضوع وردودك الواعية 

ولى عوده للرد على سؤالك 

دمتى دائما بخير 



اختى العزيزة 
ام احمد 

اختيار موفق ورائع لشخصية الحلقة 

واسئله تدل على دراسة واعية للشخصية 

مجهود جميل

 وتنسيق كالعادة فى قمة الروعة من الاخت العزيزة لولى 

جزاكم الله خيرا على كل جهودكم 

دمتم بخير

----------


## فراشة

السلام عليكم

أسفة إنى إتأخرت فى باقى الأسئلة لأن النت فصل عندى ولسه جه ديلوقت

إسمحوا لى أكمل باقى الاسئلة وبعد كده هارد على كل المشاركات العزيزة والغالية جدا على نفسى

تحياااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

السؤال الثامن

لخوى

عصفـــــــور الشعـــــــر

تــــــــــــــوت

ههههههه على فكرة كلمة (خوى) أنا حاساها أوى يمكن لأنى صعيديه

أولا انا معجبة جدا بخيالك وصورك الشعرية

وفلسفتك الرائعة فى تفسير كل ماحولنا من معانٍ

عايزة أعرف إستقيت فلسفتك وثقافتك دى منين؟

والسؤال التانى

عايزة أعرف الغربة بالنسبالك

مالها وما عليها 

إيه إللى اتعلمته منها؟

أكيد أخدت منك أشياء و أعطتك أشياء

أخدت منك إيه وإدتك إيه؟


حقيقى توت باشكرك على إستجابتك

ومنتظرة إجابتك

تحيااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

السؤال التاسع

السؤال ده باوجهه

لأختى الغالية

جيهان محمد على

بما إننا من النونات يبقى لازم نتكلم فى حقوقنا ههههه

عايزة أعرف وجه نظرك فى 

إيه هى حقوقنا بالظبط؟

وإيه إللى حصلنا عليه وإيه إللى لسه قدامنا وقت كبير علشان نوصلله؟

وهل لو حصل تعارض بين شغلك ومستقبلك وطموحك من ناحيه

وبيتك واولادك من ناحية تانية

هاتحاولى توفقى ولا مش هاتقدرى؟

ولو ماقدرتيش هاتختارى إيه؟

ههههه معلش سؤال مركب

باشكرك ومنتظرة أسمع وجهة نظرك


تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## M . B

بالله انتى رائعة يا فراشة هذا الجيل ... 

وان من يوم ما تواجدت فى هذا المنتدى وانا ارى فيكى النشاط ...

لذلك قلت عليكى فراشة هذا الجيل ... 


تقبلى تحياتى و دمتى بالف خير ...

----------


## M . B

وللعلم أقرب عضو لدى بهذا المنتدى 

أختى الغالية العزيزة الكبيرة ....

فراشة 

بجد انسانة بمعنى الكلمة اخلاق و عزة نفس و كرامة 

ارى انها تستحق ان تكون فى هذا المنصب ... 

دمتى بخير يا فراشة هذا الجيل ...

----------


## طائر الشرق

متابعة متميزة لتلك السلسلة الجميلة
والباقة المتميزة من الضبوف

ام احمد واستاذة بوكى واستاذة هالة  حلقة بتصميم مميز وضيفة جميلة

فى امان الله

----------


## العسل المر

> السؤال السادس
> 
> لأخى الكريم
> 
> العسل المر
> 
> استاذ عبد الرحيم
> 
> من الاسم اللى مختاره أحس إن الغربة تركت أثر كبير فى نفسك
> ...


اختي فراشة .. ازيك ؟

ليس ما نجنيه من الغربة أموال وفقط - وما يعتقد هذا - فهو لا يفهم شيئاً 
الغربة كما تعطينا - تأخذ منّا - وتأخذ أكثر مما تتخيلون

الإحترام من عدمه هو صاحب الكلمة الأخيرة في بقائي أم رحيلي 
في كل مرة أذهب بعيداً عن الوطن أبحث فقط عن آدميتي ، فان وجدتها هنا ما ترددت وهنة في البقاء.

هكذا هي معاييري في كل مكان - ليست الغربة فحسب.


مدين بالشكر ...

----------


## فراشة

السـؤال العاشــــــــــر

الحقيقة السؤال ده أنا كنت موجهاه ل3 أعضاء بتجمعهم نفس الصفة وكنت عايزة أعرف ردهم


لكن أم أحمد طلبت منى أوجهه لعضو واحد بس علشان كده انا باوجهه

 لهايدى دياب

وهى تنوب عن الباقيين

هايدى إنت  إنسانه بسيطة اوى وصريحه وواضحه

بتحبى الكل

ولك منزلة عند كل الاعضاء


هل ممكن الأيام أو الصدمات تغيرك؟

إيه الشئ اللى ممكن يغيرك 180 درجة ويحولك لإنسانه تانية
فيها

صفات عكس إللى قلتها؟

على فكرة الاتنين اللى لهم نفس صفات هايدى هما

استاذ وجدى محمود واخت ضابط شرطة

باشكرك  ياهايدى وباتمنالك التوفيق دايما

منتظرة إجابات


تحيااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

الحمد لله

هههههههه تعبت

فعلا باتمنى إنى أكون ضيفة خفيفة

أكون قدرت أضيف ولو شئ بسيط للموضوع

لو حاولت أشكر مش عارفة هاشكر مين ولا مين

أشكر أم أحمد وبوكى ولولى

وللا أشكر أخوتى و اساتذتى اللى شرفنى إنى أوجه لهم أسئلة

وللا  أشكر كل اللى شاركوا فى الموضوع بكلمة تشجيع جميلة

أو إللى إهتموا إنهم يدخلوا يقروا الموضوع حتى لو ماشركوش

فعلا من قلبى باشكر كل الأعضاء

واسمحولى أرد على المشاركات ؟


تحيااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *
> **
> عزيزتى الفراشة الخايفه والمحاصره واللى كنت أنا فاكر أنها  طايره محلقه فوق فى الفضا الواسع
> 
> بأصبح عليكى قبل الفطار والقهوه
> 
> كنت إمبارح قلت لكى أن أنا لا أزعل وأتجنب الزعل حتى أتجنب شرب مية البحر المالح حيث أننى أشرب فقط المياه المعبأة من عينة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *
> 
> ...


أهلا يادكتور وباشكرك على تواجدك وإجابتك الغير تقليدية

واللى كنت متوقعاها

تسمحلى بأه نفصصها سوى؟




> عزيزتى الفراشة الخايفه والمحاصره واللى كنت أنا فاكر أنها طايره محلقه فوق فى الفضا الواسع
> 
> بأصبح عليكى قبل الفطار والقهوه
> 
> كنت إمبارح قلت لكى أن أنا لا أزعل وأتجنب الزعل حتى أتجنب شرب مية البحر المالح حيث أننى أشرب فقط المياه المعبأة من عينة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مساء الخير وكنت اتمنى ارد عليك الصبح على طول لكن النت فصل

هههههههه أنا مش باشرب مياه معبأه شكلى كده أنا اللى هاشرب من البحر





> ونجئ الآن للرد على سؤالك وقبل أن أرد عليه أدعوا الله أن أتمكن من إعتماده للنشر لأننى من الأمس أى البارحة كنت أعانى من فيروس أنفلونزا الخنازير والذى أنتقل لى من شخص غريب أسمه "مزود سيرفرمشغول" مشغول وحياتك على طول والمعاناه زادت النهارده لأن كان لى موضوع إتلغى إتحذف علشان حاولت أن أعبر عن رأيى الشخصى فى قاعة الرياضة فى فوز مصر الضعيف على زامبيا والذى لا يبشر بأى خير بسبب نسبة أهداف مصر الضعيفة بالنسبة للجزائر ده فى حالة كسبنا المباراة الأخيرة على أرضنا وده مش رأيى أنا فقط ده رأى خبير تحليلى فى مجال الكوره مش فاكر اسمه إييه....


ليه اتلغى الموضوع؟
مع إنك كان ممكن تنقد المنتخب وتقول وجهة نظرك من غير مايتلغى
ماتقوليش اسألى الإدارة انا باسأل حضرتك
ليه كم الموضوعات والمشاركات الملغية  وموجودة فى الارشيف دى كلها





> وبعد 
> وحيث أن سؤالك للأسف قديم ومكرر وغير مبتكر فلماذا أتعب نفسى وأكرر شئ موجود فى موضوعات كثيرة فى المنتدى وأرشيف المنتدى ماشاء الله زاخر بكل ما هو غالى ونفيس!



ههههههههه مش باقولك إن أنا اللى هاشرب من البحر؟

طالما انى سألت السؤال ده يبقى يمثل علامة إستفهام بالنسبالى وطبعا بالنسبة لكتير من الأعضاء

واتمنينا نعرف إجابته من حضرتك





> أبحثى عن الكلمات التالية وستجدى إجابة سؤالك يا فراشة يا طايرة محلقه فى الفضا*:
> 
> 
> 
> ملح
> فلفل
> ناقد
> ساخر
> لاذع
> ...


كل دى كلمات جميلة لكن احيانا بتستخدم فى غير مكانها

النقد اللاذع والساخر فى موضوع خاص لعضو بيأدى نتيجة عكسية

ومش بيحقق الهدف منه




> خلى بالك كثير من كلماتى فوق خليط من العاميه والفصحى
> فمثلا الفضا بدون همزه فهى المفروض تكون الفضاء


ههههههه المهم إن المعنى مفهوم




> ونظرا لأن سؤالك غير مبتكر
> فأنا أمنحك عليه
> خمسه على عشره
> وفى إنتظار سؤال آخر
> من الفضا الواسع
> بس يكون سؤال مبتكر!


هههههه كويس الخمسه مش وحشه
ولو زعلت النيل جنبى قريب مش هاغلب
للأسف انا مسموح لى بسؤال واحد بس 
وسألت السؤال اللى كان نفسى اسألهولك من زمان
وأكيد أعضاء كتير نفسهم يسألهولك
وبعد إجابتك اللى استشفيتها من بين السطور

هاتفضل علامة الإستفهام حول اسلوب حضرتك فى الرد 
وهل بيحقق الهدف من؟


سعيدة بتواجدك يادكتور وده شرف لى 

هههههههه رغم إنى خيبت ظنك فى السؤال 

لكن أنا باقول اللى حاساه

وده الإستفسار اللى برده لسه موجود


كل شكرى وتقديرى لك ولتواجدك ولإجابتك


تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> الاخت الفاضلة فراشة 
> 
> حقيقى سعدت باختيارك ضيفة فى الموضوع 
> بسم الله ماشاء الله أفكارك مرتبة .. وإجاباتك تنم عن شخصية متزنة وواضحة
> أسئلتك للأعضاء مختارة بعناية 
> 
> سعدنا بك ... وتعرفنا أكثر على شخصيتك 
> ...


أخى الفاضل دكتور مصطفى

دا أنا اللى سعدت جدا بتشريفك لى فى الموضوع

وأسعدنى أكتر رضاك عن إجاباتى وأسئلتى للأعضاء

الف شكر يادكتور

ربنا يبارك فيك

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> اختى الجميله فراشه
> 
> بجد انا سعيده جدا بوجودك فى عشره على عشره
> وكمان بشكر بوكى وام احمد عالاختيار الرائع لفراشتنا الجميله
> 
> بجد اجباتك كلها جميله ورائعه
> 
> تقبلى تحياتى



حبيبتى أنا اللى سعيده بمشاركتك

وسعيده برأيك

ربنا يبارك فيكى

الف شكر حنين

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *فراشة المنتدى...
> انا متابعة الموضوع من البداية ,,,, بحد عجبتنى اجابتك على الأسلئة حسيت بصدق وتلقائية فطرية فى الأجابة بجد أحييك عليها......
> وان شاء الله ستكونين دائماً دائما مميزة بأرائك وموضوعاتك ووجودك القوى ..
> لكِ كل التقدير والأحترام والود ....
> بوكى ,, أم أحمد  ...
> أختيار مميز وفكرة جديدة لتقرب من بعضننا البعض بالمنتدى...
> لكم منى كامل التحية والتقدير...*


الغالية جدا

سوما

سعيدا جدا بمتابعتك ومشاركتك

وسعيدة أكتر برأيك

إنتِ فعلا من الأعضاء اللى لهم منزله كبيرة أوى عندى

باشكرك سوما الف شكر

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## انووجه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فراشه المنتدى الجميله
في البدايه لكي مني كل التقدير والاحترام
فراشه من الاعضاء الذين لفتوا انتباهي عند دخولي المنتدى من ايام قلائل ويكفي ترحيبها الحافل بي في قاعه المناسبات
وردها المميز في جميع المواضيع التي مرت عليها
اتمنى ان تقبلني اخت لها
واتمنى لها دوام حب الناس لها
وسامحيني لاني لم اشارك من البدايه ولم اقم بوضع اسئله
وفي النهايه لكي مني ايضا كل تقدير واحترام
تحياااااااااااااااااتي

----------


## hanoaa

العزيزة فراشة
سعدت جداً إنى قربت منك و من عقلك و أفكارك بدخولى لهذا الموضوع الرائع
إجاباتك موضوعيه و فى الصميم
بجد كنتى هاتبقى صحفيه هايله
و ده كمان واضح من الأسئله إللى وجهتيها للأعضاء
مش بس الأسئله لأ كمان الأشخاص إللى موجهة ليهم السؤال 
تحياتى ليكى
أم أحمد و بوكى بوكى
فكرة جميله و ضيفه أكثر من رائعه
طبعا يا أم أحمد طبعا بعد المسابقات الفظيعه فى رمضان 
كان لازم اللى جاى يكون أحلى
ميرسى
و فى إنتظار المزيد

----------


## nariman

أنا جيت متأخر طبعا .. بس أعمل ايه بقالي فترة متأخرة كتير عن متابعة المنتدى زي الأول

بس الفكرة دي جميلة جداا يا بوكي ويا ام احمد .. عشرة على عشرة بجد
ان شاء الله حتابع أول لقاء كمان

بس بجد لقاء فراشة رائع ..استمتعت بالتعرف عليها أكتر وأكتر ودايما بتشدني مشاركاتها وآراءها
قدرت في وقت بسيط تكسب حب واحترام الجميع 
ربنا يوفقك حبيبتي 

واعذريني للتأخير في متابعتك هنا

تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> النقد اللاذع والساخر فى موضوع خاص لعضو *بيأدى* نتيجة عكسية



*
عزيزتى الفراشة المحاصرة والخايفه والغضبانه
أنصحك لا تكتبى وأنت منفعلة وغاضبة ومجهدة
* *بيأدى* نتيجة عكسية.......*غلط*
*بيؤدى* إلى نتيجة عكسية....*صح*

*المراجعة قبل النشر مهمة جدا

وها أنا وضعتك تحت ضغط نفسى أدى إلى إرتكابك أخطاء إملائية بسيطة

ومن ثم تقديرى لكى إنخفض من 5 على عشرة إلى 2 على عشرة
*

----------


## فراشة

> أختى الغالية [color="darkgreen
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"]فراشة[/color]
> أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك 
> أبادلك الإحترام والتقدير
> وأعتز كثيرا بمشاركاتك الواعية والصادقة..
> ...



ياأستاذ أحمد سعيدة بتواجدك وبفضفضتك 
وأتمنى ماكنش أثقلت عليك

والله عاجزة عن الشكر
مش قادرة اقول غير

ربنا يبارك فيك


تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## boukybouky

ايه يا دكتور جمال التقييمات الي حضرتك بتخض بها فراشة ديه 

ده نوع من الإرهاب النفسي  :: 

مرة 5 على 10 و مرة 2 على عشرة !!!!
فراشتنا عشرة على عشرة  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## فراشة

> اختى العزيزة 
> فراشة 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> فراشة  من الاعضاء القلائل التى استطاعت فى خلال فترة قصيرة جدا ان ترسم لنفسها صورة جميله  عند جميع الاعضاء 
> 
> صورة الاخت والصديقة والزميله والابنه 
> 
> ...


أخى الكريم 
أستاذ نادر

هههههه والله ماعارفة أقول ايه
طيب أشكرك على الخلفية الجميلة دى؟
ولا على كلماتك الطيبة اللى اسعدتنى جدا وباتمنى أكون جديرة بها؟
ولا على استجابتك الجميلة لدعوتى لتوجيه سؤال لك؟

هههههه طيب قول إنت مانا مش لاقية كلمة شكر توفيك

سعيدة فعلا بتواجدك 
ومنتظرة عودتك للإجابة على السؤال 
وأتمنى إنى ماكنش اثقلت عليك

أهلا بك فى أى وقت

تحيااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## أم أحمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله عليكي يا فراشة :f: 
متمكنة من وجودك
واجاباتك كلها جميلة تدل علي شخصية مثقفة وراقية 
واختيارتك كمان كلها جميلة

-------
انا حبيت أشكر  كل الاعضاء اللي منورينا في الموضوع
واطمنك اني بعت رسالة خاصة لكل الاعضاء الاعزاء اللي انتي وجهتي لهم أسئلة
واحنا في انتظارهم ان شاء الله للرد علي اسئلتك الجميلة :f: 


لي عودة ان شاء الله للرد علي تعليقات الاعضاء ولمناقشتك في بعض ردودك

دمتم جميعا بكل خير

 :f:  :f:

----------


## فراشة

> *
> عزيزتى الفراشة المحاصرة والخايفه والغضبانه
> أنصحك لا تكتبى وأنت منفعلة وغاضبة ومجهدة
> * *بيأدى* نتيجة عكسية.......*غلط*
> *بيؤدى* إلى نتيجة عكسية....*صح*
> 
> *المراجعة قبل النشر مهمة جدا
> 
> وها أنا وضعتك تحت ضغط نفسى أدى إلى إرتكابك أخطاء إملائية بسيطة
> ...



أهلا بك دكتور جمال
الحمد لله انا خلصت أجابات وأسئلة
يعنى لا محاصرة ولا خايفة ولا غضبانة
ورديت على حضرتك بالعقل من غير أى غضب
وبعدين أنا باكتب بالعامية مش بالفصحى
يعنى بلهجتى زى مابتكلم وأنا بانطقها كده

برده سعيدة لاستجابتك وتواجدك
مع إنى كنت واثقة انها هاتكون غير تقليدية 
هههههه وطبعا تقييمك ده رأيك وانا باحترمه حتى لو قيمتنى 
(صفر)


تحيااااااتى
فراشة

----------


## أم أحمد

> *
> عزيزتى الفراشة المحاصرة والخايفه والغضبانه
> أنصحك لا تكتبى وأنت منفعلة وغاضبة ومجهدة
> * *بيأدى* نتيجة عكسية.......*غلط*
> *بيؤدى* إلى نتيجة عكسية....*صح*
> 
> *المراجعة قبل النشر مهمة جدا
> 
> وها أنا وضعتك تحت ضغط نفسى أدى إلى إرتكابك أخطاء إملائية بسيطة
> ...


يا دكتور جمال
الموضوع هنا ليس لوضع تقدير للعضو الضيف معنا ::sh:: 
فراشة ما شاء الله حضورها جميل واسلوبها أجمل
فراشة هنا عشرة علي عشرة :f2: 
وكل ضيوفنا ان شاء الله هيكونوا عشرة علي عشرة :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> ايه يا دكتور جمال التقييمات الي حضرتك بتخض بها فراشة ديه 
> 
> ده نوع من الإرهاب النفسي 
> 
> مرة 5 على 10 و مرة 2 على عشرة !!!!
> فراشتنا عشرة على عشرة 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


ههههههه ماتقلقيش يابوكى

من خلال تواجدى القصير فى المنتدى أنا عرفت اسلوب دكتور جمال

وعلشان كده حبيت اناقشه فيه من خلال سؤالى
لأنى رغم احترامى لعقليته وثقافته
مش قادرة اقتنع بأسلوبه فى الحوار
وجهات نظر
حقه يستخدم الاسلوب اللى شايفه صح
وحقى إنى ماكنش موافقة عليه
مع كل احترامى وتقديرى له
هههههه اما التقييمات فبرده حقه
هو شايف انى ماستحقش غير كده

برده باحترمه وباحترم تواجده فى الموضوع مهما كانت صورته

باشكرك بوكى انت وام أحمد وسعيدة بوجودكوا جنبى
وتشجيعكوا الدائم
تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> يا دكتور جمال
> الموضوع هنا ليس لوضع تقدير للعضو الضيف معنا
> فراشة ما شاء الله حضورها جميل واسلوبها أجمل
> فراشة هنا عشرة علي عشرة
> وكل ضيوفنا ان شاء الله هيكونوا عشرة علي عشرة


ههههههه ماتقلقيش ياأم أحمد

أنا سألت دكتور جمال وكنت متوقعة منه رد غير اللى اى حد ممكن يتوقعه فى المواقف دى

ومازلت مرحبه بوجوده وبردوده

إطمنى والله انا مش زعلانة 

هاروح ديلوقت أرد على باقى الأعضاء

باشكرك حبيبتى وسعيدة بتشجيعك إنت وبوكى

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## وجدى محمود

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

*فراشة المنتدى الجميله*

*تقيمك بالنسبه للجميع أكثر*

* من*

* عشرة على عشرة*

*لا يسعنى إلا أن أشكر*

* الأخت الفاضله*

*  بوكى بوكى*

*والأخت العزيزه* 

*أم أحمد* 

*على حسن تقيمك*

*وأزيد بتقيم الساده الافاضل الأعضاء*

*  الذى تعدى ال  عشرة على عشرة*

*بكثييييييييييييير*

*لكى أختى الفاضله* 

*فراشة المنتدى المتألقه*

*داااااااااااااائما وأبدا*

*دمتى كما أنتى*


*
*

----------


## فراشة

> بالله انتى رائعة يا فراشة هذا الجيل ... 
> 
> وان من يوم ما تواجدت فى هذا المنتدى وانا ارى فيكى النشاط ...
> 
> لذلك قلت عليكى فراشة هذا الجيل ... 
> 
> 
> تقبلى تحياتى و دمتى بالف خير ...



أهلا بك يامحمد

والله انت فعلا أخى الأصغر
سعيدة بكلماتك وبتواجدك
وأتمنى أفضل دايما أختك 

دمت بخير يامحمد
وفعلا باشكرك على تواجدك 

تحيااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> متابعة متميزة لتلك السلسلة الجميلة
> والباقة المتميزة من الضبوف
> 
> ام احمد واستاذة بوكى واستاذة هالة  حلقة بتصميم مميز وضيفة جميلة
> 
> فى امان الله


اهلا طائر الشرق

باشكرك على حضورك ومشاركتك

وكلماتك الطيبة

رينا يكرمك
فى أمان الله

تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الجميله فراشه 

حوار جميل وردودك هادئه وبسيطه

ولكن بها الكثير من الثقافه والإلمام الكامل بكل سؤال

وياللا مع سؤالك ...* 



> السـؤال العاشــــــــــر
> 
> الحقيقة السؤال ده أنا كنت موجهاه ل3 أعضاء بتجمعهم نفس الصفة وكنت عايزة أعرف ردهم
> 
> لكن أم أحمد طلبت منى أوجهه لعضو واحد بس علشان كده انا باوجهه
> 
>  لهايدى دياب
> 
> وهى تنوب عن الباقيين


*يارب اقدر احقق رغبتك واكون عند حسن ظنك وحسن ظن الباقيين*



> هايدى إنت  إنسانه بسيطة اوى وصريحه وواضحه
> 
> بتحبى الكل
> 
> ولك منزلة عند كل الاعضاء


*الكلام ده ليه ..  تسلمي يافراشه يارب اكون كما تخيلتيني*



> هل ممكن الأيام أو الصدمات تغيرك؟


*ممكن الصدمات تغيرني في معاملتي مع الناس

باعني تخليني اتعامل بحرص 

ولاكن مش بتغير من صفاتي شئ

بتعامل بفطرتي مع الجميع ولاكن مع كل صدمه اقول

انا لازم اخد حذر من نوعيه معينه من الناس

وأرجع تاني اثق في كل الناس وأحس ان كل الناس

زيي وزي أصحابي لا يمكن يكونوا وحشين

وأرجع اتخدع تاني وأرجع أخد حذر

وهكذا .. دائماً كثيرة الصراع من نفسي في النقطه دي
*



> إيه الشئ اللى ممكن يغيرك 180 درجة ويحولك لإنسانه تانية
> فيها
> صفات عكس إللى قلتها؟


*بجد للأسف مافيش شئ بيغيرني .. وبقول للأسف لأني

يافراشه احياناً بكره طيبتي ووضوحي وصراحتي وصدقي

واقول لازم اتغير بعض الناس ماتستحقش اني اتعامل ببراءه معاهم

ولازم قبل ما اقول اي كلمه لازم اعمل الف حساب وحساب

لأن في ناس بارعه في صيد الأخطاء 

ولاكن بفشل وتلاقيني بتعامل بفطرتي تاني

وساعات بتعب وساعات بدخل في مشاكل انا مأعرفش حاجه عنها

وكل ما أحاول اقسى على نفسي علشان اتغير

فطرتي وتربيتي وشخصيتي لا تسمح لي بذالك فأرجع تاني اتعامل

بطيبه ووضوح وصدق وصراحه*



> على فكرة الاتنين اللى لهم نفس صفات هايدى هما
> 
> استاذ وجدى محمود واخت ضابط شرطة
> 
> باشكرك  ياهايدى وباتمنالك التوفيق دايما
> 
> منتظرة إجابات
> 
> تحيااااااااااااااتى
> ...


*
بجد أ. وجدي وأخت ضابط أحسنتي الإختيار

لأني بلاحظهم كده فعلاً ويارب يديم عليه نقائهم

تحياتي لكـِ يافراشه وأشكرك على سؤالك اللطيف*

*


إختيار موفق يا أم أحمد تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## فراشة

> اختي فراشة .. ازيك ؟
> 
> ليس ما نجنيه من الغربة أموال وفقط - وما يعتقد هذا - فهو لا يفهم شيئاً 
> الغربة كما تعطينا - تأخذ منّا - وتأخذ أكثر مما تتخيلون
> 
> الإحترام من عدمه هو صاحب الكلمة الأخيرة في بقائي أم رحيلي 
> في كل مرة أذهب بعيداً عن الوطن أبحث فقط عن آدميتي ، فان وجدتها هنا ما ترددت وهنة في البقاء.
> 
> هكذا هي معاييري في كل مكان - ليست الغربة فحسب.
> ...






> اختي فراشة .. ازيك ؟


الله يسلمك ياأستاذ عبد الرحيم
أهلا بك




> ليس ما نجنيه من الغربة أموال وفقط - وما يعتقد هذا - فهو لا يفهم شيئاً 
> الغربة كما تعطينا - تأخذ منّا - وتأخذ أكثر مما تتخيلون


أنا عشت سنين الغربة وعارفة قد ايه هى بتاخد اشياء جميلة من الإنسان وحاسة بمشاعرك فى غربتك علشان كده وجهتلك السؤال ده




> الإحترام من عدمه هو صاحب الكلمة الأخيرة في بقائي أم رحيلي 
> في كل مرة أذهب بعيداً عن الوطن أبحث فقط عن آدميتي ، فان وجدتها هنا ما ترددت وهنة في البقاء.


عندك حق
كل اللى فى الغربة لو لقيوا آدميتهم هنا ماترددوا فى البقاء





> هكذا هي معاييري في كل مكان - ليست الغربة فحسب.


معايير محترمة لشخصية جديرة بالإحترام




> مدين بالشكر ...


أنا والله إللى مدينة بالشكر لإستجابتك وردك القيم

وأتمنى ماكنش أثقلت عليك

تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> فراشه المنتدى الجميله
> في البدايه لكي مني كل التقدير والاحترام
> فراشه من الاعضاء الذين لفتوا انتباهي عند دخولي المنتدى من ايام قلائل ويكفي ترحيبها الحافل بي في قاعه المناسبات
> وردها المميز في جميع المواضيع التي مرت عليها
> اتمنى ان تقبلني اخت لها
> واتمنى لها دوام حب الناس لها
> وسامحيني لاني لم اشارك من البدايه ولم اقم بوضع اسئله
> وفي النهايه لكي مني ايضا كل تقدير واحترام
> تحياااااااااااااااااتي


أهلا أنوج

حبيبتى والله من ساعة ماإشتركتى وإنتِ لكِ منزلة عندى
ما شاء الله ربنا يبارك فيكى
هههههه إدعيلى أنوج أشوف بنتى زيك

باشكرك على تواجدك وعلى مشاعرك الجميلة

دمتِ بخير وسعادة

تحياااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> العزيزة فراشة
> سعدت جداً إنى قربت منك و من عقلك و أفكارك بدخولى لهذا الموضوع الرائع
> إجاباتك موضوعيه و فى الصميم
> بجد كنتى هاتبقى صحفيه هايله
> و ده كمان واضح من الأسئله إللى وجهتيها للأعضاء
> مش بس الأسئله لأ كمان الأشخاص إللى موجهة ليهم السؤال 
> تحياتى ليكى
> أم أحمد و بوكى بوكى
> فكرة جميله و ضيفه أكثر من رائعه
> ...


أهلا هنوءه ربنا يبارك فيكى




> بجد كنتى هاتبقى صحفيه هايله


يارييييييييييت حقيقى كان حلمى

هههههه مش مشكلة أدينى باجرب فيكوا

وباحقق جزء من حلمى
ولو كان تحقيقه برده حلم

الحمد لله دايما اللى ربنا بيكتبه للإنسان هو الخير

باشكرك حبيبتى ويسعدنى إننا نقرب من بعض 

دمتِ بخير وسعادة

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> أنا جيت متأخر طبعا .. بس أعمل ايه بقالي فترة متأخرة كتير عن متابعة المنتدى زي الأول
> 
> بس الفكرة دي جميلة جداا يا بوكي ويا ام احمد .. عشرة على عشرة بجد
> ان شاء الله حتابع أول لقاء كمان
> 
> بس بجد لقاء فراشة رائع ..استمتعت بالتعرف عليها أكتر وأكتر ودايما بتشدني مشاركاتها وآراءها
> قدرت في وقت بسيط تكسب حب واحترام الجميع 
> ربنا يوفقك حبيبتي 
> 
> ...


أهلا ناريمان

حبيبتى إنتِ تيجى وقت مانت عايزة
ويكفى تواجدك الرقيق وكلماتك الجميلة

أتمنى أكون جديرة بحب واحترام الجميع

باشكرك على مشاركتك الجميلة

ربنا يبارك فيكِ

دمتِ بخير وسعادة

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ما شاء الله عليكي يا فراشة
> متمكنة من وجودك
> واجاباتك كلها جميلة تدل علي شخصية مثقفة وراقية 
> واختيارتك كمان كلها جميلة
> 
> -------
> انا حبيت أشكر  كل الاعضاء اللي منورينا في الموضوع
> ...


ألف شكر أم أحمد وأنا والله حاسة بتواجدك جنبى إنتِ وبوكى
وفعلا مش قادرة أشكركوا على الإحساس ده

معلش حبيبتى فى جملة لفتت نظرى ديلوقت فى كلام دكتور جمال إسمحيلى أضيفها فى ردى ديلوقت




> وها أنا وضعتك تحت ضغط نفسى أدى إلى إرتكابك أخطاء إملائية بسيطة


يعنى الهدف من المناقشة بس إنى أتحط تحت ضغط نفسى علشان أغلط فى الإملا؟
ههههههه طيب اقول إيه؟

(تحت أمرك فى أى وقت ومنتظرة مناقشتك فى ردودى)

باشكرك مرة تانية أم أحمد

تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*
> 
> *فراشة المنتدى الجميله*
> 
> *تقيمك بالنسبه للجميع أكثر*
> 
> * من*
> 
> * عشرة على عشرة*
> ...


ربنا يكرمك أستاذ وجدى

كلامك وتواجدك تشريف لى
وتقييمك العالى ده أنا سعيده به

باشكرك على حضورك ومشاركتك الرائعة

تحيااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *الجميله فراشه 
> 
> حوار جميل وردودك هادئه وبسيطه
> 
> ولكن بها الكثير من الثقافه والإلمام الكامل بكل سؤال*



أنا اللى باشكرك على تواجدك
وردك الرائع

إللى أكدلى فعلا إن إنت هايدى إللى اتخيلتها

باشكرك وباتمنالك التوفيق والسعادة

تحيااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> السؤال الثامن
> 
> لخوى 
> عصفـــــــور الشعـــــــر 
> تــــــــــــــوت 
> ههههههه على فكرة كلمة (خوى) أنا حاساها أوى يمكن لأنى صعيديه 
> أولا انا معجبة جدا بخيالك وصورك الشعرية 
> وفلسفتك الرائعة فى تفسير كل ماحولنا من معانٍ 
> عايزة أعرف إستقيت فلسفتك وثقافتك دى منين؟ 
> ...


*غَصـــبِّن عنـــى .. الظــــروف* 
*خلتنى .. كتيييييييير ..اشوف*

*جعــــــلت منــــــــى غريــــــب* 

*خلــــــقتــــنى .. فيلســــــــوف*

*خيتى الفاضلة ..وافرة البشاشه .. ((فراشه))*

*أولا بشكرك جزيل الشكر على إختيارى .. وتوجيه ذلك السؤال لى ..  وعلى رايك المدهش فيما أكتب ..سواء اشعار أو أراء فى الحياه .. وذلك مسئوليه... تضع على عاتقى الاجتهاد أكثر وأكثر ...للمحافظة على تلك الصورة الذهنيه الجميله والايجابيه فى مخيلتكم*

*لى عودة ان شاء الله فى المساء بعد انتهائى من عملى للاجابه على الاسئله باستفاضه*

*مع خالص تحيتى وتقديرى لشخصك الرائع*

*خوكى* 

*عصفور الشعر توت*

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة الحس والمشاعر
الفراشة

أهلا ومرحبا بكِ بهذا الموضوع الألق
حقا كان من بالغ سرورى انى تعرفت على كثير من شخصيتك
وأعجبتنى كثيرا من ردودك وأسئلتك
وفضلت أن ازورك بقرب الأنتهاء من الموضوع كى المس
أكبر جزء من شخصك الرائع
وقد كان وقضيت وقت طيب رائع بين طيات همسك غاليتى
تحيتى لوجودك الرقيق بيننا دمتِ أختا رائعة
وفراشة رقيقة محلقة

مع تحيتى*

----------


## kethara

*أختى الغالية الهامسة
برقة الياسمين
ام أحمد

بوركت حروفك وأطلالتك البهية علينا
بهذة الضيفة العبقة الأثيرة
أختيار رائع وحوار مختار بعناية وأسئلة
أستطاعت ان تنقلنا بكل يسر لعالم الفراشة الجميلة
تحية مغمسة بقنينة عطر لأختيارك المبهج
دام وجودك يعطر أرجاء وجداننا
ودوما بأنتظار إطلالتكم البديعة

مع تحيتى*

----------


## فراشة

> *غَصـــبِّن عنـــى .. الظــــروف* 
> *خلتنى .. كتيييييييير ..اشوف*
> 
> *جعــــــلت منــــــــى غريــــــب* 
> 
> *خلــــــقتــــنى .. فيلســــــــوف*
> 
> *خيتى الفاضلة ..وافرة البشاشه .. ((فراشه))*
> 
> ...



أهلا ومرحبا بأخى 
عصفور الشعر
تـــــــــــوت

أنا إللى باشكرك على إستجابتك لدعوتى 
وعلى روحك الطيبة
وعلى فكرة ده مش رأى لوحدى ده رأى كتييييييييييييير من الأعضاء 
إذا ماكنش كل الأعضاء

منتظرة عودتك وردك
ترجع بألف سلامه

تحيااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> *أختى الرقيقة الحس والمشاعر
> الفراشة
> 
> أهلا ومرحبا بكِ بهذا الموضوع الألق
> حقا كان من بالغ سرورى انى تعرفت على كثير من شخصيتك
> وأعجبتنى كثيرا من ردودك وأسئلتك
> وفضلت أن ازورك بقرب الأنتهاء من الموضوع كى المس
> أكبر جزء من شخصك الرائع
> وقد كان وقضيت وقت طيب رائع بين طيات همسك غاليتى
> ...



أختى الغالية
الشاعرة الرقيقة
قيثارة

أهلا بكِ

سعيده بتشريفك للموضوع
وبكلماتك الرقيقة
وسعيدة بإعجابك بالردود 

يسعدنى أن نقترب من بعض أكتر ونتعرف على زوايا مختلفة من شخصياتنا
والفضل فى كده يرجع لأختنا الكريمه أم أحمد

لك ولتواجدك كل الشكر والتقدير

تحيااااااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

وترقصُ .." عينُ الحصان .. في عينِ امرأة "

مدينةٌ .. وامرأة ..
مدينةٌ .. وامرأتان ..
عشرون مدينة .. وثلاثون امرأة ..

الحصانُ تجري في عينيهِ الصُّور ..
والصُّورُ التي أغواها الثباتُ .. - إختفت -
أكلََتها عينُ الحصان ..

عشرون مدينة .. وثلاثون امرأة ..
وبحرٌ في زجاجةٍ فارغةٍ .. - هي عينُ الحصان -
وعينٌ قد مَسَحَت اللوحةَ .. تماماً ..

عشرون مدينة .. وثلاثون امرأة ..
وثمة امرأة .. 
كان الحصانُ يدُقُّ صُورَتََََََََََهُ في عينيها ..

فراشة

في سبيلي للرد على سؤالك
وتحريك الصُّّور

تحياتي




حكيم عيووون

----------


## فراشة

> وترقصُ .." عينُ الحصان .. في عينِ امرأة "
> 
> مدينةٌ .. وامرأة ..
> مدينةٌ .. وامرأتان ..
> عشرون مدينة .. وثلاثون امرأة ..
> 
> الحصانُ تجري في عينيهِ الصُّور ..
> والصُّورُ التي أغواها الثباتُ .. - إختفت -
> أكلََتها عينُ الحصان ..
> ...


أخى الفاضل

حكيم عيون

أهلا بك وبمقدمتك الرائعة

بخاطرة من خواطرك الجميلة

باشكرك على إستجابتك لدعوتى وتقبلك لسؤالى

معك فى إنتظار تحريك الصور

فمرحبا بك

تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *عايزة أعرف إستقيت فلسفتك وثقافتك دى منين؟*


*تصورى اختى الفاضله ان سؤالك ده من أكثر الاسئلة اللى مرت عليا بالمنتدى و ارهقتنى فى الاجابه عليها .. انا النهارده فى فترة البريك فى الشغل كتبت يجى 8 صفحات وده بس اجابه على الشق الاول من السؤال .. بس بجد كانت فرصه عظيمه انى اكتب حول مسألة فلسفتى فى الحياة ومن أين إستقيتها .. وده شئ ح اضمه للملف الخاص بمذكراتى وخواطرى النثريه الخاصه .. بس مش حينفع اكتب ال8 صفحات كلهم هنا .. أنا ححاول أوجز واكثف* 
*النقاط المهمه* 
*بداية أحب أن أعرف الفيلسوف من وجهة نظرى البحتة ((تعريف غير أكاديمى))*

*الفيلسوف  هو شخص يُعنَى بالمعرفة .. شخص متامل ومتفكر .. يبحث عن حقيقة وكُنه وماهية كل شئ حوله ..سواء معنوى أو ملموس أو حتى غيبى ..لا يحب القوالب الجاهزه .. بل يستخدم الطاقات القصوى لعقله الذى ميزه به الله عز وجل عن سائر المخلوقات ... لسبر غور.. وتحليل كل الاشياء والمعانى من حوله ..*  
*وهناك خلط شائع بين الفيلسوف وبين الحكيم .. والفيلسوف يختلف عن الحكيم واقل منه بدرجات ودرجات .. فالفيلسوف قد يصيب مرة ..وقد يخطئ مرات ومرات ومرات فى رحلة بحثه عن الحقيقه .. وفلسفته يؤخذ منها ويرد عليها .. والفيلسوف النموذجى .. هو من لا تأخذه العزة بالإثم اذا أخطأ فى فلسفته أو أرائه ..فيتراجع بشجاعة ادبيه اذا ما أحس بعدم صوابه فيما كان يدعو أو وصل اليه .. فالمهم عنده هو الحقيقه .. ولا شئ غيرها*  
*أما عنى فقد إستقيت فلسفتى وثقافتى من مشارب ومناهل عدة .. ومن مصادر وروافد جمة .. مثلى مثل كثيرين .. كان الاطلاع والقراءة أهم تلك الينابيع الثقافيه التى إرتوى منها وجدانى .. وتربى عليها كيانى الفكرى .. وكان للمأثور الدينى الجانب الاكبر فى بلورة فلسفتى الحياتيه .. وكان حبى للعزلة وإنكبابى وإنغلاقى على نفسى حافز لعشقى للتامل والتفكر فى المعانى والاشياء وما* *وراءهما*

* كنت كمرتاد السنيما .. يتابع الاحداث ولكن لا يشارك بها .. كنت ك شبح خفى داخل شرنقة زجاجيه ..اتأمل سلوكيات.. وأفعال ..وردود أفعال من حولى من اشخاص ..من حيث لا يرونى .. كنت ك طائر يحاول الارتفاع فوق المشهد حتى يرى الصوره بشكل أوضح وأكثر شموليه. فانت لا ترى الاشياء جيدا الا اذا ابتعدت عنها .. أما* *القرب منها يعطيك صورة غير كامله وغير صادقة*  
*وكانت تجربة الغربة من الروافد التى اثرت فى كيانى الفكرى وزاوية رؤيتى للحياة* 
*من أهم الكتاب الذى أثروا فى فلسفيا وثقافيا .. مصطفى محمود وهوأول كاتب أقرأ له فى المرحله الاعداديه .. تلاه فى المرحلة الثانويه أنيس منصور .. ثم عبد الوهاب مطاوع فترة الجامعه.. ف توفيق الحكيم بعد التخرج .. وأخيرا المنفلوطى ..* 


> *والسؤال التانى* 
> *عايزة أعرف الغربة بالنسبالك* 
> *مالها وما عليها*  
> *إيه إللى اتعلمته منها؟* 
> *أكيد أخدت منك أشياء و أعطتك أشياء* 
> *أخدت منك إيه وإدتك إيه؟*


 
*تجربة الغربة كانت أصعب التجارب اللى مرت عليا واثرت فى تكوينى النفسى لابعد حدود ..لانى كنت مثل السمك الذى لا يستطيع العيش خارج المياه .. وبورسعيد كانت ومازالت هى بحرى وعشقى . وهى عشق اغلب البورسعيديه .. وفى حبها نحن متطرفون جدا ..حتى أننى ظللت أبكى حوالى اسبوع عندما فارقتها رغم اننى كنت اعمل داخل مصر وبالتحديد طابا .. ورغم ذلك كنت اشعر بمخالب الغربه تنهشنى  وتنتزع منى روحى.. وتردها لجسدى ثانية ل تعيد انتزاعها ..لتردها لى وهكذا عذاب مستمر لا يهدأ ولا يتوقف سُعاره* 
*تعلمت من الغربة الاعتماد المطلق على النفس .. والجراءة وعدم الخوف .. والإقدام .. والمحافظة على صحتى* 
*تعلمت منها أن أعتاد عليها ولا اخشاها حتى أننى أصبح عندى مناعه منها فلم اعد اشعر بها لو ارتحلت من مكان لاخر* 

*عضدت ودعمت الغربة من شخصيتى ومن قدراتى على الصبر والاحتمال .. الى جانب انها وضعتنى وجها لوجه مع الاخرين المختلفين عنا فى كل شئ ومن هم على الضفة الاخرى من النهر .. فطفقت أتأملهم عن كثب لمحاولة معرفة لماذا هم متقدمين ونحن لسنا كذ* 
*أعطتنى الغربه المال بدرجة مستور والحمد لله وهو ما كان من الصعب تحقيقه فى مصر فى ظل الظروف الحاليه* 
*أخذت منى الغربه أصدقائى وأهلى .. فقد اصبحت بمثابة ضيفا أو طيفا ياتيهم كل عام لمدة شهر او شهرين ثم يرحل غير ماسوف عليه . فالبعد يولد الجفاء مهما كانت قوة العلاقات وتوغلها*
*وبهذا رويدا رويدا فقدت مكانى ببلدى .. حتى اننى وجدت صعوبه فى التأقلم ثانية مع نظام الحياة بمصر .. ولكن الرجوع لا بد منه يوما ما ان شاء الله مهما كانت العواقب او العذابات*  




> *حقيقى توت باشكرك على إستجابتك*


*وانا بشكرك بدورى على منحى تلك الفرصة الجميله والشيقه للتواجد فى موضوعك واتمنى اجابتى الموجزه تكون أوفت بالاجابات المرجوة منى* 

*مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى* 
*خوكى عصفور الشعر توت*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السؤال التاسع
> 
> السؤال ده باوجهه 
> لأختى الغالية 
> جيهان محمد على 
> بما إننا من النونات يبقى لازم نتكلم فى حقوقنا ههههه 
> عايزة أعرف وجه نظرك فى  
> إيه هى حقوقنا بالظبط؟ 
> وإيه إللى حصلنا عليه وإيه إللى لسه قدامنا وقت كبير علشان نوصلله؟ 
> ...


 أختى العزيزة .... فراشة

تحياتى لكِ الدائمة 
 :f2: 
بداية أعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد وفى التفاعل عموماً مع موضوعك الحقيقة النت عندى سئ جداً هذه الأيام وبدخل المنتدى بمعجزة  ::rolleyes:: 
أعدك أننى سأقوم بقراءة الموضوع تفصيلاً فور تحسن النت والسيرفر كمان  :Helpsmilie2: 

بالنسبة لقضية المرأة وحقوقها فأنا اعتبر هذا الموضوع هو الموضوع القديم الجديد بالنسبة لى فهو من أوائل المواضيع التى تشغل تفكيرى والحقيقة انا يمكن دخلت المنتدى أصلاً بسبب الموضوع دا ....!!! ::sorry:: 
بلاشك هناك دعوة بدأت خفية ثم أصبحت معلنة الآن لسحب المرأة مرة أخرى للبيت وحبسها داخل حيز ضيق يحدد فيه دورها فى نطاق الزوجة والام ولا شئ آخر ....
ولست هنا بداعية لهجر المرأة لدورها ولا تنكرها له أو حتى تقصيرها فيه ولكنى أرفض تعميم الأمور ونظرة المجتمع القاصرة لعقل وإمكانيات المرأة وإستخفافهم بهما وأحياناً كثيرة يتم ذلك تحت دعاوى حمايتها أو المحافظة على عفتها وكأننا نحيا فى غابة تتوعد المراة التى تخرج لعملها ومجتمعها بالإنتهاك والإغتصاب فهذه النظرة قبل ان تكون إهانة فى حق المرأة لانها تصورها على إنها ضحية لا حول لها ولا قوة   فهى أشد إهانة فى حق الرجل لأنها تصوره على أنه حيوان يتبع غرائزه دون ضابط أو رابط .... 

الأمر من وجهة نظرى عبارة عن ترتيب أولويات لا أكثر كل إمرأة لها ظروفها وإمكانياتها وقدراتها العقلية والنفسية والتى تسمح لها بالقيام بأدوار معينة دون أدوار أخرى 
فى الواقع هذه حقيقة إنسانية بديهية لا تقتصر على جنس معين رجل كان أو إمرأة.... 

هناك نساء لا يصلحن غير للقيام بدورهن الطبيعى والفطرى وهناك أخريات لديهم من الإمكانيات العقلية والعلمية والنفسية ما يؤهلهن للقيام بأدوار أخرى فى مجتمعهن .... هناك من ينجحن فى القيام بكلا الدورين وهناك من يفشلن 
الشئ الأكثر أهمية فى نظرى أن تدركى من أنتِ؟؟؟؟
وما هى طاقاتك ؟؟؟ وفى أى مجال تستطيعين العطاء من الظلم أن يحكم عليكِ مجتمعك بالقيام بأدوار معينة لأنكِ فقط إمرأة .....!!!
وجدت نساء يا عزيزتى أشد ذكاءاً وموهبة وطاقة من كثير  كثير من الرجال فكيف نحكم على هؤلاء بالحبس وتقييد حريتهم 
فى الواقع إنى لاندهش من رجل لا يريد من زوجته سوى هذا فقط أين عقلها أين تلاقيهم الفكرى والروحى والوجدانى  هل سيصبح أكثر سعادة إن عاشر إمرأة جميلة ومنجبة وسيدة منزل وغبية أو جاهلة أو أفقها ضيق ومحتواها الفكرى فارغ  .... سيقول قائل بإمكانها أن تصبح هكذا وهى فى بيتها وأقول ان هذا عملياً غير متحقق فعند إقتصار حياة المراة على البيت والأسرة فقط وحرمانها من التفاعل الإيجابى والحيوى مع مجتمعها تفقد كثير من فرص تنية فكرها وعقلها وثقافتها بل وتجربتها الحياتية بأكملها ....!!
أعترف أن هناك من الرجال من يفضل المرأة كذلك للأسف وهؤلاء هم من يملأون الدنيا ضجيجاً حول أهمية عودة المرأة للمنزل وعدم خروجها لمجتمعها ..... إنها أنانية الرجل للأسف  :notme: 
أرجو ألا يفهم من كلامى أننى أكره أو أرفض  دور المرأة فى منزلها ولكننى فقط أدعوا إلا إحترام الظروف المختلفة لكل إمرأة 
فليس كل إمرأة قادرة على العمل والإنتاج وليس كل إمرأة أيضاً قادرة على المكوث فى المنزل وكبت مواهبها وتقييد طموحها  واسمحى لى أن أرفق بهذه المشاركة إحدى مداخلاتى العديدة والتى تحدثت فيها فى أحد المواضيع عن حرية المرأة ومفهومها بالنسبة لى 





> (ولد الانسان مجبراً على أن يكون حراً )
> 
> هكذا قال الفيلسوف العظيم جان بول سارتر...,,
> نعم يجب أن يكون الانسان حراً أى إنسان بصرف النظر عن لونه أو جنسه أو عقيدته
> لا أعرف لماذا يتحسس الناس من كلمة (حرية المرأة)..!!
> هل كلمة الحرية يتغير معناها ومدلولها إذا ما إقترنت بالمرأة
> هل هذه الكلمة والغاية النبيلة يمتلأ معناها بكل ما هو دنئ ومدنس وحقير إذا مااقترنت بالمرأة هل تفقد معانيها العظيمة ودلالتها السامية ...؟؟؟!!!
> لماذا تقترن حرية المرأة لدى الناس بإنفلاتها الخلقى والإجتماعى دائماً...؟؟
> نعم هناك منفلتات ... هناك من هن لا يقدرن الحرية لا يقدرن هذه القيمة الرائعة ولايحسن التعامل معها...
> ...


أرجو أن اكون قد نجحت فى توصيل رأيى ووجهة نظرى فى مسألة المرأة وحقوقها وأن أكون قد نجحت فى الإجابة على تساؤلاتك أختى العزيزة 
أشكرك ودمتِ بكل الخير
 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> *تصورى اختى الفاضله ان سؤالك ده من أكثر الاسئلة اللى مرت عليا بالمنتدى و ارهقتنى فى الاجابه عليها .. انا النهارده فى فترة البريك فى الشغل كتبت يجى 8 صفحات وده بس اجابه على الشق الاول من السؤال .. بس بجد كانت فرصه عظيمه انى اكتب حول مسألة فلسفتى فى الحياة ومن أين إستقيتها .. وده شئ ح اضمه للملف الخاص بمذكراتى وخواطرى النثريه الخاصه .. بس مش حينفع اكتب ال8 صفحات كلهم هنا .. أنا ححاول أوجز واكثف* 
> *النقاط المهمه* 
> *بداية أحب أن أعرف الفيلسوف من وجهة نظرى البحتة ((تعريف غير أكاديمى))*
> 
> *الفيلسوف  هو شخص يُعنَى بالمعرفة .. شخص متامل ومتفكر .. يبحث عن حقيقة وكُنه وماهية كل شئ حوله ..سواء معنوى أو ملموس أو حتى غيبى ..لا يحب القوالب الجاهزه .. بل يستخدم الطاقات القصوى لعقله الذى ميزه به الله عز وجل عن سائر المخلوقات ... لسبر غور.. وتحليل كل الاشياء والمعانى من حوله ..*  
> *وهناك خلط شائع بين الفيلسوف وبين الحكيم .. والفيلسوف يختلف عن الحكيم واقل منه بدرجات ودرجات .. فالفيلسوف قد يصيب مرة ..وقد يخطئ مرات ومرات ومرات فى رحلة بحثه عن الحقيقه .. وفلسفته يؤخذ منها ويرد عليها .. والفيلسوف النموذجى .. هو من لا تأخذه العزة بالإثم اذا أخطأ فى فلسفته أو أرائه ..فيتراجع بشجاعة ادبيه اذا ما أحس بعدم صوابه فيما كان يدعو أو وصل اليه .. فالمهم عنده هو الحقيقه .. ولا شئ غيرها*  
> *أما عنى فقد إستقيت فلسفتى وثقافتى من مشارب ومناهل عدة .. ومن مصادر وروافد جمة .. مثلى مثل كثيرين .. كان الاطلاع والقراءة أهم تلك الينابيع الثقافيه التى إرتوى منها وجدانى .. وتربى عليها كيانى الفكرى .. وكان للمأثور الدينى الجانب الاكبر فى بلورة فلسفتى الحياتيه .. وكان حبى للعزلة وإنكبابى وإنغلاقى على نفسى حافز لعشقى للتامل والتفكر فى المعانى والاشياء وما* *وراءهما*
> 
> * كنت كمرتاد السنيما .. يتابع الاحداث ولكن لا يشارك بها .. كنت ك شبح خفى داخل شرنقة زجاجيه ..اتأمل سلوكيات.. وأفعال ..وردود أفعال من حولى من اشخاص ..من حيث لا يرونى .. كنت ك طائر يحاول الارتفاع فوق المشهد حتى يرى الصوره بشكل أوضح وأكثر شموليه. فانت لا ترى الاشياء جيدا الا اذا ابتعدت عنها .. أما* *القرب منها يعطيك صورة غير كامله وغير صادقة*  
> ...


اهلا بك عصفور الشكر وباشكرك على إهتمامك وعلى إجابتك الرائعة

هههههه آسفة إذا كنت أرهقتك لكن فعلا أسعدتنا بتواجدك وإجابتك
وكنا نتمنى تكتب ال8 صفحات

ممكن ناخدها جزء جزء؟




> الفيلسوف هو شخص يُعنَى بالمعرفة .. شخص متامل ومتفكر .. يبحث عن حقيقة وكُنه وماهية كل شئ حوله ..سواء معنوى أو ملموس أو حتى غيبى ..لا يحب القوالب الجاهزه .. بل يستخدم الطاقات القصوى لعقله الذى ميزه به الله عز وجل عن سائر المخلوقات ... لسبر غور.. وتحليل كل الاشياء والمعانى من حوله ..


كلام جميل
تعريف رائع مايقدرش يقوله غير فيلسوف





> أما عنى فقد إستقيت فلسفتى وثقافتى من مشارب ومناهل عدة .. ومن مصادر وروافد جمة .. مثلى مثل كثيرين .. كان الاطلاع والقراءة أهم تلك الينابيع الثقافيه التى إرتوى منها وجدانى .. وتربى عليها كيانى الفكرى .. وكان للمأثور الدينى الجانب الاكبر فى بلورة فلسفتى الحياتيه .. وكان حبى للعزلة وإنكبابى وإنغلاقى على نفسى حافز لعشقى للتامل والتفكر فى المعانى والاشياء وما وراءهما


أكيد الرغبة فى الإطلاع وهواية القراءة بتكون دايما الأساس اللى بينطلق العقل من خلالها

وبعد كده إما إننا ندعمها أو إننا نهملها 
وإنت ماشاء الله
غذيتها بغذاء روحى مميز وهو المأثور الدينى




> كنت ك شبح خفى داخل شرنقة زجاجيه



..


> من حيث لا يرونى .. كنت ك طائر يحاول الارتفاع فوق المشهد حتى يرى الصوره بشكل أوضح وأكثر شموليه


.

الصورتين دول مش لاقيه رد على جمالهم
روعتهم فوق أى رد

وطبعا الغربة جاءت كمرحله تانية بعد أن إمتلأ ذهنك بالأفكار والثقافات المتنوعه 
من خلال قراءتك لعظماء الأدب العربى




> تجربة الغربة كانت أصعب التجارب اللى مرت عليا واثرت فى تكوينى النفسى لابعد حدود ..لانى كنت مثل السمك الذى لا يستطيع العيش خارج المياه .. وبورسعيد كانت ومازالت هى بحرى وعشقى . وهى عشق اغلب البورسعيديه


أحيانا الظروف بتضطرنا إننا نفارق أغلى الأماكن
وأغلى الناس




> وفى حبها نحن متطرفون جدا


هههههه هاتقولى؟باشوفكوا فى المباريات




> ورغم ذلك كنت اشعر بمخالب الغربه تنهشنى وتنتزع منى روحى.. وتردها لجسدى ثانية ل تعيد انتزاعها ..لتردها لى وهكذا عذاب مستمر لا يهدأ ولا يتوقف سُعاره


حسيته وعشته لكن بصراحه وأنا باودع أهلى كل سنه واشوف دموع أمى وهى بتودعنى ونظره والدى الله يرحمه وإللى كنت أقرأ فيها تساؤل (هاشوفك تانى؟)




> تعلمت من الغربة الاعتماد المطلق على النفس .. والجراءة وعدم الخوف .. والإقدام .. والمحافظة على صحتى 
> تعلمت منها أن أعتاد عليها ولا اخشاها حتى أننى أصبح عندى مناعه منها فلم اعد اشعر بها لو ارتحلت من مكان لاخر 
> 
> عضدت ودعمت الغربة من شخصيتى ومن قدراتى على الصبر والاحتمال .. الى جانب انها وضعتنى وجها لوجه مع الاخرين المختلفين عنا فى كل شئ ومن هم على الضفة الاخرى من النهر .. فطفقت أتأملهم عن كثب لمحاولة معرفة لماذا هم متقدمين ونحن لسنا كذ
> 
> 
> أعطتنى الغربه المال بدرجة مستور والحمد لله وهو ما كان من الصعب تحقيقه فى مصر فى ظل الظروف الحاليه


يبقى كده مانقدرش ننكر فضلها
أعطتك أشياء عظيمه




> أخذت منى الغربه أصدقائى وأهلى .. فقد اصبحت بمثابة ضيفا أو طيفا ياتيهم كل عام لمدة شهر او شهرين ثم يرحل غير ماسوف عليه . فالبعد يولد الجفاء مهما كانت قوة العلاقات وتوغلها
> وبهذا رويدا رويدا فقدت مكانى ببلدى


برده أخدت أشياء ذات قيمه




> فالبعد يولد الجفاء مهما كانت قوة العلاقات وتوغلها


عن تجربه باقولك عندك حق




> ولكن الرجوع لا بد منه يوما ما ان شاء الله مهما كانت العواقب او العذابات


أكيد هاتكون فى عواقب وعذابات
لكنها فى البدايه بس
وهاترجع تتأقلم وتاخد وضعك الطبيعى إن شاء الله
ربنا يبعد عنك كل سوء ويحفظك فى غربتك
ويردك لبلدك ولأهلك سالم غانم إن شاء الله
(هههههه شفت؟ دعوة أمى دى أدينى داعيتهالك)




> وانا بشكرك بدورى على منحى تلك الفرصة الجميله والشيقه للتواجد فى موضوعك واتمنى اجابتى الموجزه تكون أوفت بالاجابات المرجوة منى
> 
> 
> 
> مع خالص تقديرى واحترامى
> 
> 
> خوكى عصفور الشعر توت


أنا اللى باشكرك على إستجابتك وحضورك الرائع وإجابتك الأروع
وسعيدة إنها كانت فرصة إن الأعضاء يتعرفوا عليك أكتر وأكتر
وأتمنى ماكنش أرهقتك أو أثقلت عليك

أعجز فعلا عن شكرك

لك ولتواجدك كل الإحترام والتقدير

تحياااااتى

خيتك فراشة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أختى العزيزة .... فراشة
> 
> تحياتى لكِ الدائمة 
> 
> بداية أعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد وفى التفاعل عموماً مع موضوعك الحقيقة النت عندى سئ جداً هذه الأيام وبدخل المنتدى بمعجزة 
> أعدك أننى سأقوم بقراءة الموضوع تفصيلاً فور تحسن النت والسيرفر كمان  
> بالنسبة لقضية المرأة وحقوقها فأنا اعتبر هذا الموضوع هو الموضوع القديم الجديد بالنسبة لى فهو من أوائل المواضيع التى تشغل تفكيرى والحقيقة انا يمكن دخلت المنتدى أصلاً بسبب الموضوع دا ....!!!
> بلاشك هناك دعوة بدأت خفية ثم أصبحت معلنة الآن لسحب المرأة مرة أخرى للبيت وحبسها داخل حيز ضيق يحدد فيه دورها فى نطاق الزوجة والام ولا شئ آخر ....
> ولست هنا بداعية لهجر المرأة لدورها ولا تنكرها له أو حتى تقصيرها فيه ولكنى أرفض تعميم الأمور ونظرة المجتمع القاصرة لعقل وإمكانيات المرأة وإستخفافهم بهما وأحياناً كثيرة يتم ذلك تحت دعاوى حمايتها أو المحافظة على عفتها وكأننا نحيا فى غابة تتوعد المراة التى تخرج لعملها ومجتمعها بالإنتهاك والإغتصاب فهذه النظرة قبل ان تكون إهانة فى حق المرأة لانها تصورها على إنها ضحية لا حول لها ولا قوة فهى أشد إهانة فى حق الرجل لأنها تصوره على أنه حيوان يتبع غرائزه دون ضابط أو رابط ....  
> ...


جيهان

تحيةُ تقديرٍ واحترام ..
تحيةٌ خاصة .. علَّها تبلُغٌ مقامَ تلك المشاركةِ  ..

تحياتي 

حكيم عيووون

----------


## فراشة

> أختى العزيزة .... فراشة
> 
> تحياتى لكِ الدائمة 
> 
> بداية أعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد وفى التفاعل عموماً مع موضوعك الحقيقة النت عندى سئ جداً هذه الأيام وبدخل المنتدى بمعجزة 
> أعدك أننى سأقوم بقراءة الموضوع تفصيلاً فور تحسن النت والسيرفر كمان 
> 
> بالنسبة لقضية المرأة وحقوقها فأنا اعتبر هذا الموضوع هو الموضوع القديم الجديد بالنسبة لى فهو من أوائل المواضيع التى تشغل تفكيرى والحقيقة انا يمكن دخلت المنتدى أصلاً بسبب الموضوع دا ....!!!
> بلاشك هناك دعوة بدأت خفية ثم أصبحت معلنة الآن لسحب المرأة مرة أخرى للبيت وحبسها داخل حيز ضيق يحدد فيه دورها فى نطاق الزوجة والام ولا شئ آخر ....
> ...


أختى الغالية جيهان

أهلا ومرحبا بك وبردك الرائع الشامل لكل الجوانب

لاتعتذرى عن التأخير فالنت والسيرفر مشكلة تواجهنا جميعا

فأهلا بكِ فى أى وقت




> بالنسبة لقضية المرأة وحقوقها فأنا اعتبر هذا الموضوع هو الموضوع القديم الجديد بالنسبة لى فهو من أوائل المواضيع التى تشغل تفكيرى والحقيقة انا يمكن دخلت المنتدى أصلاً بسبب الموضوع دا ....!!!


عارفة إن القضية دى بتشغل تفكيرك علشان كده وجهت السؤال ده لكِ إنت بالذات
وقدرت أستشف ده من ردك على خاطرة لى بعنوان إمرأة شرقيه
لاحظت مدى حماسك فى ردك بخصوص حقوق المرأه




> ولست هنا بداعية لهجر المرأة لدورها ولا تنكرها له أو حتى تقصيرها فيه ولكنى أرفض تعميم الأمور ونظرة المجتمع القاصرة لعقل وإمكانيات المرأة وإستخفافهم بهما وأحياناً كثيرة يتم ذلك تحت دعاوى حمايتها أو المحافظة على عفتها


ده صحيح وده إللى عبرت عنه بتعبير حسيته جدا إن المرأه الشرقية لا تًفطُم حتى الموت

بتفضل تحت الوصاية من الاب ثم الزوج ثم الأبناء، وخاصتا فى مجتمعنا بالصعيد




> الأمر من وجهة نظرى عبارة عن ترتيب أولويات لا أكثر كل إمرأة لها ظروفها وإمكانياتها وقدراتها العقلية والنفسية والتى تسمح لها بالقيام بأدوار معينة دون أدوار أخرى 
> فى الواقع هذه حقيقة إنسانية بديهية لا تقتصر على جنس معين رجل كان أو إمرأة....


برده انا معاكى أنا إتوضعت فى الإختيار ده وإخترت أولادى لأنى حسيت أنهم محتاجينلى أكتر وخاصتا فى غياب الأب
يمكن فى وجوده كان ممكن نوزع الأدوار لكن فى غياب الطرفين هايكونوا هم الضحية
واعتبرتهم أول أولوياتى ومش ندمانة





> سيقول قائل بإمكانها أن تصبح هكذا وهى فى بيتها وأقول ان هذا عملياً غير متحقق فعند إقتصار حياة المراة على البيت والأسرة فقط وحرمانها من التفاعل الإيجابى والحيوى مع مجتمعها تفقد كثير من فرص تنية فكرها وعقلها وثقافتها بل وتجربتها الحياتية بأكملها ....!!


الجزئية دى باتفق معاكى فى جزء منها وباختلف فى جزء

أنا وجودى فى البيت وتحكمى فى وقتى خلا عندى فرصة أنمى ثقافتى أفضل بكتير من الفترة اللى كنت باشتغل فيها
وفعلا حسيت انى عقلى نضج اكتر وثقافتى بقت أعلى فى مجالات كتير

لكن

باتفق معاكى  إنى فقدت الخبرة بالحياه والجرأه ولو البسيطة والمطلوبة فى كتير من المواقف من خلال الخروج للمجتمع والتفاعل الإيجابى معاه





> أرجو ألا يفهم من كلامى أننى أكره أو أرفض دور المرأة فى منزلها ولكننى فقط أدعوا إلى إحترام الظروف المختلفة لكل إمرأة


كلامك واضح ومفهوم ومايحتملش التأويل





> فلنرجع قليلاً بالذاكرة سنوات قليلة فقط قبل سن قانون الخلع ماذا كان حال المرأة المدمرة نفسياً وعصبياً والتى تعانى الامرين من زوج قاسى ومتسلط كانت لا تستطيع الخلاص منه وتظل سنوات تطالب بحقها فى الانفصال عنه فى حين كان لا يهمه شئ من كل هذا فابيده فقط الكلمة والنهاية التى يضعها فى أى وقت شاء
> أين كان قانون الخلع وقتها هل تم إختراعه من قبل القانونيين لا إنه موجود منذ عهد النبى (عليه الصلاة والسلام)


وللآن لسه فى ناس مش هاين عليهم أن يكون للمرأه الحق فى اختيار إنها تعيش مع الرجل بإرادتها او تنفصل عنه 
مع إنها ممكن برضاها ترفض الخلع وتعيش حتى لو كانت مش سعيده
لكن فى حالات بتكون مستعصية ماينفعش معاها إلا الإنفصال





> وهناك أيضاً سبب مادى بحت لضرورة عمل المرأة الا وهى الظروف الاقتصادية الطاحنة والتى نعيشها فى هذه الفترة فمن غير المعقول أن تجلس إمرأة فى بيتها حبيسة منزلها ولديها الوقت والقدرة على العمل وبيتها فى أمس الحاجة المادية لهذا العمل وهذا الدخل الاضافى


أنا معاكى إن الإستقلال الإقتصادى للمرأه بيخرجها من سيطرة (بعض الرجال) وتحكمهم لعلمهم باحتياجها لهم ماديا وبيجعلها تعيش مع الرجل مش بس لأنها محتاجه له ماديا لأ لأنها محتاجه لرجل يعطيها الأمان والسكن والموده والرحمه





> وأخيراً أتمنى أن تتحرر المرأة من نظرة الرجال لهاعلى أنها فقط مجرد مصدر للإغواء والفتنة ومصدر لكل ما هو مدمر ومخرب لعقول الشباب فصدقونى المرأة أرقى وأطهر وأجمل من كل هذه المعانى الدنيئة...,,


وأنا باضم صوتى لصوتك وبرده علشان نكون منصفين مش هانعمم ونقول كل الرجال 
لكن ماننكرش إن نسبة كبيره منهم




> أرجو أن اكون قد نجحت فى توصيل رأيى ووجهة نظرى فى مسألة المرأة وحقوقها وأن أكون قد نجحت فى الإجابة على تساؤلاتك أختى العزيزة 
> أشكرك ودمتِ بكل الخير


نجحتى باجيهان وبتفوق منقطع النظير
أنا اللى باشكرك على إستجابتك
وأعتذر إذا كنت أرهقتك فى الرد 

تقبلى كل الإحترام والتقدير

تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> جيهان
> 
> تحيةُ تقديرٍ واحترام ..
> تحيةٌ خاصة .. علَّها تبلُغٌ مقامَ تلك المشاركةِ  ..
> 
> تحياتي 
> 
> حكيم عيووون


أخى حكيم عيون
وأنا باشكرك على تفاعلك الإيجابى مع إجابة الأخت الفاضلة جيهان
وباتفق معاك إنها تستحق كل التحية والتقدير
وكل ضيوفنا الأفاضل إللى شرفونا بالرد على الأسئلة يستحقوا كل التحية والتقدير لإجاباتكم الرائعة

لك بالأصالة عنى وبالنيابة عن الأخت جيهان وكل النساء كل الشكر والتقدير

فى إنتظار تواجدك الكريم

وردك على السؤال 

تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## sameh atiya

*أهلاً بيكِ يا فراشة في عشرة على عشرة .
كان المفروض أكون وضعت الرد من أول يوم نزل فيه الموضوع بس السيرفر عمل اللازم وحجب الموضوع عني .
لسه قاري إجابتك على الأسئلة ثاني بس نسيت كل حاجة 
عموماً يلا هابقى أحاول ارجع تاني كويس 

بوكي بوكي ، أم أحمد 
إختيار موفق ومتابع معكم*

----------


## فراشة

> *أهلاً بيكِ يا فراشة في عشرة على عشرة .
> كان المفروض أكون وضعت الرد من أول يوم نزل فيه الموضوع بس السيرفر عمل اللازم وحجب الموضوع عني .
> لسه قاري إجابتك على الأسئلة ثاني بس نسيت كل حاجة 
> عموماً يلا هابقى أحاول ارجع تاني كويس 
> 
> بوكي بوكي ، أم أحمد 
> إختيار موفق ومتابع معكم*


أهلا بك ياأستاذ سامح
منــور

ههههههه السيرفر عمل اللازم معانا كلنا وطلّع عينى لغاية مانزلت الإجابات

نتمنى ترجع تانى بجد

وطبعا البيت بيتك تشرف فى اى وقت 

كل الشكر والتقدير لتواجدك

تحيااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

حوار ممتع بجد

فراشه بجد من خلال إجاباتك وأسئلتك للأعضاء بحس فيكى إنسانه جميله جدا ومثقفه 

ومع الوقت بحبك أكتر وأكتر

ربنا يبارك فيكى و فى أسرتك

وشكرا على رأيك فيا

وعلى فكره لما قريت رد هايدى على سؤالك بجد لقيتها ردت نفس إجابتى 

شكرا فراشه

شكرا بوكى وأم أحمد على المساحه الجميله اللى بتخلينا نقرب أكتر من أعضاء فوق الوصف

تحياتى للجميع

----------


## فراشة

> حوار ممتع بجد
> 
> فراشه بجد من خلال إجاباتك وأسئلتك للأعضاء بحس فيكى إنسانه جميله جدا ومثقفه 
> 
> ومع الوقت بحبك أكتر وأكتر
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيكى و فى أسرتك
> 
> وشكرا على رأيك فيا
> ...


حبيبتى إيمان
وحشتينى
كنت بدأت أقلق عليكى لغيابك الكام يوم اللى فاتوا
الحمد لله على سلامتك
ربنا يخليكى ياإيمان أنا سعيدة برأيك وبمشاعرك الجميلة دى والغالية عندى 
ووالله إنت كمان غالية عندى أوى والكلام اللى قلته أقل بكتير من الجمال اللى جواكى

باشكرك ألف ألف شكر

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## مصطفى سلام

> السؤال الأول
> 
> اسمحوا لى اوجهه 
> 
> لوالدى وأستاذى  الفاضل 
> الشاعر 
> مصطفى سلام
> 
> أستاذ مصطفى أكيد الأيام علمتك كتير
> ...


ابنتى الغالية الفراشة الرقيقة
كم أنا سعيد باللقاء بك من خلال هذا السؤال الذى تفضلت و خصصتنى به ، و أنت الدائمة الابتكار فى كل جنبات هذا المنتدى الرائع .
و نعود إلى السؤال .
الحق أقول لك إن الحياة مدرسة مستمرة يقضى فيها كل إنسان سنوات عمره كلها و لا يحصل على شهادة اللهم إلا شهادة أصدقائه و أحبابه ، و لذا فإنى – رغم أن العظم وهن منى و اشتعل الرأس شيبا – ما زلت تلميذا أتحسس طريقى فى دروب المعرفة و تجارب الحياة .
لقد خرجت – حتى تاريخى هذا – من تلك المدرسة بحكمة مفادها أن الهدوء يكون حين يوجد العقل ، و العصبية الزائدة موعدها مع الجهل ، إننا نرى الرجل العاقل – ذا الحجة البليغة – هادئا فى مناقشاته ، وقورا فى مجادلاته ، يقارع الحجة بالحجة ، و الدليل بالدليل ، يعود إلى الحق إن اقتنع ، و يتمسك به عن قناعة إن لم يقتنع  .
فصوت الحق هادئ ، و صوت الباطل عنيف .
و لقد كنت فى فترة الصبا و الشباب المبكر ، سريع  الانفعال ، كثير الغضب مما كان يفقدنى أثناء مناقشاتى كسب أكثر القضايا التى كنت أومن بها ، و أقتنع بصحتها .
و مفاد ذلك أننا نستطيع بالكلمة الطيبة أن نصل إلى ما لا نستطيع أن نصل إليه بالنرفزة و العصبية ، و كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : الكلمة الطيبة صدقة .
و عن الشباب عموما فإنى أقول لهم – إلى جوار ما سبق – أن الحياة جميلة لكن جمالها لا يظهر إلا بالجهاد و الكفاح ، فبهما نصل إلى المراد ، فهى لم تخلق للكسالى و لا الخاملين .
و لعل أول طريق الكفاح هو العلم : فكما قال شوقى :
بالعلم و المال يبنى الناس ملكهمو .. لم يبن ملك على جهل و إقلالأو كما قال حافظ إبراهيم :
وارفعوا دولتى على العلم و الأخلاق .. فالعلم وحده ليس يجدى أما عن شباب الشعراء :
فينبغى أن نعلم أولا أن الشعر موهبة ، مثله فى ذلك مثل أى فن من الفنون الجميلة ، فإذا وجدت الموهبة ، لزم صقلها ، و يكون الصقل بالدراسة ، و الدراسة فى الشعر عملية ذات شقين : دراسة موازين الشعر و بحوره ، و ذلك موجود فى كثير من الكتب التى يمكن تنزيلها من النت ،  ثم و الأهم كثيرا من هذه الدراسة الإكثار من قراءة الشعر بل و حفظ الكثير  منه ، فإن حفظ الشعر يعودك على تذوقه فيتبين لك مدى استقامة شعرك من عدمها ، كما أنه يفتح أمامك ميدانا فسيحا من الصور الشعرية و التراكيب اللغوية التى لم تكن تخطر لك على بال .
أخشى من الإطالة التى تؤدى إلى الملل ، لذلك أكتفى .
كل تحياتى و تقديرى للفراشة الرقيقة و للأستاذتين الجليلتين بوكى و أم أحمد .
مصطفى سلام

----------


## فراشة

> ابنتى الغالية الفراشة الرقيقة
> كم أنا سعيد باللقاء بك من خلال هذا السؤال الذى تفضلت و خصصتنى به ، و أنت الدائمة الابتكار فى كل جنبات هذا المنتدى الرائع .
> و نعود إلى السؤال .
> الحق أقول لك إن الحياة مدرسة مستمرة يقضى فيها كل إنسان سنوات عمره كلها و لا يحصل على شهادة اللهم إلا شهادة أصدقائه و أحبابه ، و لذا فإنى – رغم أن العظم وهن منى و اشتعل الرأس شيبا – ما زلت تلميذا أتحسس طريقى فى دروب المعرفة و تجارب الحياة .
> لقد خرجت – حتى تاريخى هذا – من تلك المدرسة بحكمة مفادها أن الهدوء يكون حين يوجد العقل ، و العصبية الزائدة موعدها مع الجهل ، إننا نرى الرجل العاقل – ذا الحجة البليغة – هادئا فى مناقشاته ، وقورا فى مجادلاته ، يقارع الحجة بالحجة ، و الدليل بالدليل ، يعود إلى الحق إن اقتنع ، و يتمسك به عن قناعة إن لم يقتنع  .
> فصوت الحق هادئ ، و صوت الباطل عنيف .
> و لقد كنت فى فترة الصبا و الشباب المبكر ، سريع  الانفعال ، كثير الغضب مما كان يفقدنى أثناء مناقشاتى كسب أكثر القضايا التى كنت أومن بها ، و أقتنع بصحتها .
> و مفاد ذلك أننا نستطيع بالكلمة الطيبة أن نصل إلى ما لا نستطيع أن نصل إليه بالنرفزة و العصبية ، و كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم : الكلمة الطيبة صدقة .
> و عن الشباب عموما فإنى أقول لهم – إلى جوار ما سبق – أن الحياة جميلة لكن جمالها لا يظهر إلا بالجهاد و الكفاح ، فبهما نصل إلى المراد ، فهى لم تخلق للكسالى و لا الخاملين .
> ...



والدى الفاضل الشاعر

الأستاذ

مصطفى سلام

فى البداية كل سنة وحضرتك طيب وبألف خير وصحة وسعادة

والله إتمنيت ارد على إجابتك الرائعة من أول يوم لكن فضّلت أتركها فترة علشان يقراها ويستفيد منها أكبر عدد ممكن




> كم أنا سعيد باللقاء بك من خلال هذا السؤال الذى تفضلت و خصصتنى به ، و أنت الدائمة الابتكار فى كل جنبات هذا المنتدى الرائع .



أنا إللى سعيدة بإستجابة حضرتك ولتواجدك الراقى إللى فيه تشريف كبير لى وللموضوع

وباشكرك لكلماتك الرقيقة





> رغم أن العظم وهن منى و اشتعل الرأس شيبا – ما زلت تلميذا أتحسس طريقى فى دروب المعرفة و تجارب الحياة



ربنا يعطيك الصحة والعافية 

نفضل لغاية آخر يوم نتعلم من كل لحظة بتعدى علينا ونستفيد من كل نصيحة نسمعها





> لقد خرجت – حتى تاريخى هذا – من تلك المدرسة بحكمة مفادها أن الهدوء يكون حين يوجد العقل ، و العصبية الزائدة موعدها مع الجهل






> فصوت الحق هادئ ، و صوت الباطل عنيف .



حكم رائعة
فعلا صوت الباطل عنيف والحق يترفّع عن العنف
بالإنفعال يضيع الحق





> و عن الشباب عموما فإنى أقول لهم – إلى جوار ما سبق – أن الحياة جميلة لكن جمالها لا يظهر إلا بالجهاد و الكفاح ، فبهما نصل إلى المراد ، فهى لم تخلق للكسالى و لا الخاملين .
> و لعل أول طريق الكفاح هو العلم : فكما قال شوقى :
> بالعلم و المال يبنى الناس ملكهمو .... لم يبن ملك على جهل و إقلال
> أو كما قال حافظ إبراهيم :
> وارفعوا دولتى على العلم و الأخلاق.... فالعلم وحده ليس يجدى


وهاضيف لكلامك وابياتك الشعرية بعض ابيات للشافعى تصدق على كلامك


العلم أشرف مطلوب وطالبه ............ لله أكرم من يمشي على قدم
فقدِّس العلم واعرف قدر حرمته ...........في القول والفعل والآدابَ فالتزم
يا طالب العلم لا تبغِ به بدلاً ........... فقد ظفرت ورب اللَّوح والقلم
واجهد بعزم قوي لا انثناء له ........... لو يعلم المرء قدر العلم لم ينمِ
والنية تجعل لوجه الله خالصة .......... إن البناء بدون الأصل لم يقمِ 





> فينبغى أن نعلم أولا أن الشعر موهبة ، مثله فى ذلك مثل أى فن من الفنون الجميلة ، فإذا وجدت الموهبة ، لزم صقلها ، و يكون الصقل بالدراسة



 اتمنى إن كل الأعضاء وكل الشعراء اللى بيبتدوا حياتهم الشعرية يقروا الكلام ده





> أخشى من الإطالة التى تؤدى إلى الملل ، لذلك أكتفى .
> كل تحياتى و تقديرى للفراشة الرقيقة و للأستاذتين الجليلتين بوكى و أم أحمد .
> مصطفى سلام



والله ليتك اطلت

إستمتعت بقراءة كل كلمة من كلماتك

وإن شاء الله نستقيد كلنا من نصائحك الغالية


والدى واستاذى

مهما قلت من كلمات الشكر فلن أوفيك حقك

بهذا التواجد الراقى والنصائح الغالية

لك كل شكرى وتقديرى وإحترامى


تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## اسكندرانى

اختى العزيزة
فراشة 
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


موضوعك وحوارك ونقاشك يتسم برقى كبير 

وكل ردود ضيوفك فى قمة الروعة والثفافة 

اشكرك على اختيارى ضمن كوكبه رائعة من ضيوفك 

وارجوا ان اكون على نفس المستوى 

جزاك الله خير وبارك فى ولادك 




> السؤال السابع
> لأخى الفاضل
> إسكندرانى 
> أستاذ نادر
> ههههههه مش عارفة عندك بنت ولا لأ


الحمد لله والشكر لله 

وهبنى الله بنتين 

فاطمة 15 سنه اولى ثانوى 

صفيه 11 سنة فى الصف السادس الابتدائى







> لكن بافترض ان عندك 
> لو بنتك جاتلها بعثة دراسية للخارج
> وطلبت منك  إنها تسافر تكمل دراستها وحدها هاتقبل ولا هاترفض


ارررررررررررررفض 






> ولو رفضت هاتقنعها إزاى؟؟؟؟؟


اسمحيلى بمساحه لشرح هذه الجزئية 

ان الاولاد  كما يقول المثل البلدى 

ابنك على ما تربيه 

يعنى مينفعش ابدا ان بنتى تكون فى النادى وقت ما تشاء 

وتسافر كما يحلو لها 

وتبات خارج البيت عاطل على باطل 

وفى النهاية اجى اقول لها مينفعش تسافرى الخارج 

لكن لو التربيه من البداية صح يبقى مش محتاج لاقناع فى امر يبدوا بديهى 

الامر صعب انه يكون اقناع او حوار واو نقاش 

رغم انى لا ارفض النقاش واعتبر بمقاييس كتيره جدا 

بتعامل مع بناتى بدلع زاااااااااااااااايد 

لكن هذا الدلع له حدود لا يتعداها ابدااااااااااا

وحضرب لحضرتك مثل 

بناتى مشتركين او اعضاء فى نادى الاتحاد وبيمارسو رياضة 

فاطمة بتلعب باسكت وصفيه بتلع كارتيه 

لكن وجودهم فى النادى مرتبط بوقتى انا شخصيا 

بمعنى لو انا وقتى يسمح بالتواجد فى النادى يبقى مسموح لهم يروحوا النادى 

لكن لو وقتى لا يسمح يبقى بمنتهى الهدوء مفيش نادى 

وحاقول لك سر 

اوقات بيبقى وقتى يسمح لكن اعتذر لهم  بان عندى شغل 

علشان يبقى دائما النادى مجرد شىء ثانوى فى حياتهم 

مثال اخر 

النادى  والفرق الرياضية   بيبقى فى بطولات ومسابقات  خارج الاسكندرية 

هذه البطولات والمسابقات مسموح بها فى حدود اليوم الواحد 

بمعنى 

 البطوله فى القاهرة يبقى السفر والبطولة والعودة للاسكندرية فى نفس اليوم 

غير كده يبقى تلقائى مرفوض 

الشىء الهام جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا

ان الدلع بتاع البنات دا كله بيرتبط بان عليهم واجبات يجب ان تؤدى 

يعنى  يتزرع بداخلهم ان زى ما لهم حقوق عليهم واجبات 

يبقى قبل ما يطلبو حقوقهم  يكون  عملوا واجباتهم 


وهناك ايضا الثواب والعقاب 

يقوم على اساس اداء الواجبات او التفريط فيها 

اسف طولت عليك ووجعت دماغك 

لكن هدفى  ان اصل معك لجزء هام 

ان ما نزرعه فى اولادنا  من البداية هو ما سنجنيه فى النهاية

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اولا شكر و تقدير للاخت القديرة ام احمد على اختيارها الاكثر من رائع

ثانيا للاخت العزيزة فراشة

الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه

شخصية رائعة يحترمها الجميع

سأعود للقراءة مرة اخرى

فقط احببت ان احييى الضيف و المستضيف

الف الف شكر على هذا اللقاء الثرى

 :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> اختى العزيزة
> فراشة 
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> موضوعك وحوارك ونقاشك يتسم برقى كبير 
> 
> وكل ردود ضيوفك فى قمة الروعة والثفافة 
> 
> ...



اخى الفاضل /اسكندرانى

أهلا بك
أنا اللى باشكرك على كلماتك الطيبة وتشجيعك المستمر

وإستجابتك وترحيبك بدعوتى لك

وعلى إجابتك الرااااائعه




> الحمد لله والشكر لله 
> 
> وهبنى الله بنتين 
> 
> فاطمة 15 سنه اولى ثانوى 
> 
> صفيه 11 سنة فى الصف السادس الابتدائى



ما شاء الله
ربنا يبارك لك فيهم ويقر بهم عينك وعين والدتهم 





> ارررررررررررررفض


دى الإجابة إللى كنت متوقعاها




> يعنى مينفعش ابدا ان بنتى تكون فى النادى وقت ما تشاء 
> 
> وتسافر كما يحلو لها 
> 
> وتبات خارج البيت عاطل على باطل 
> 
> وفى النهاية اجى اقول لها مينفعش تسافرى الخارج 
> 
> لكن لو التربيه من البداية صح يبقى مش محتاج لاقناع فى امر يبدوا بديهى 
> ...


ههههههههه دى بأه الروعه إللى فوق توقعى

والله يااستاذ نادر اتعلمت منك درس فى تربية اولادى

فعلا ماينفعش نترك لهم الحبل على الغارب من البداية ونيجى فى وقت ونقول لأ

لازم يكونوا نفسيا مستعدين لها

ومتوقعينها 




> وحاقول لك سر


هههههههه قول مش هافتن عليك ولا هقوله لحد




> اوقات بيبقى وقتى يسمح لكن اعتذر لهم بان عندى شغل


صح علشان يبقوا دايما متوقعين إن ممكن يكون فى رفض

مش بالضرورة رغباتهم مجابه باستمرار




> يعنى يتزرع بداخلهم ان زى ما لهم حقوق عليهم واجبات 
> 
> يبقى قبل ما يطلبو حقوقهم يكون عملوا واجباتهم


تعرف؟فى كلمة دايما باقولها لأولادى
(إللى بيفقد دوره بيفقد وجوده)
بمعنى 
لو إنت عايش فى وسط مجموعه ومالكش دور 
لو غبت لأى سبب مش هايحسوا بغيابك
لأنهم أصلا ماحسوش بوجودك




> اسف طولت عليك ووجعت دماغك 
> 
> لكن هدفى ان اصل معك لجزء هام


بالعكس والله كلامك مهم ومفيد

وكنت اتمنى تتكلم أكتر




> ان ما نزرعه فى اولادنا من البداية هو ما سنجنيه فى النهاية


صح
رسالتك وصلت وأنا عن نفسى والله استفدت منها كتيييير


استاذ نادر

كل كلمات الشكر مش هاتوفيك حقك

والله ماعارفة اقول إيه

تواجدك رائع وإجابتك أكثر من رائعة

كل شكرى وتقديرى وإحترامى

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ما شاء الله عليكي فراشة إجاباتك رائعة و اسئلتك للأعضاء ممتازة

بجد وقت ممتع استمتعنا بهذا اللقاء و الف شكر لك لإتاحة تلك الفرصة

و الف شكر لكل ضيوفك في عشرة على عشرة 

***************

و كل الشكر لكل من شارك في الموضوع و كلامكم الجميل 

بجد بكون سعيدة جداً لما بحس اننا قدرنا نضيف و لو شئ بسيط لكم 
يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير  :f2: 
دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اولا شكر و تقدير للاخت القديرة ام احمد على اختيارها الاكثر من رائع
> 
> ثانيا للاخت العزيزة فراشة
> 
> الواحد مش عارف يقول ايه
> 
> شخصية رائعة يحترمها الجميع
> ...


ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدر

أهلا أهلا

الحمد لله على سلامتك

سعيده برجوعك وبإنك مريت على الموضوع

وسعيده بكلماتك الطيبة ويااااارب أكون جديرة بها

والله إنت أخ عزيز جدا

ههههه وماكنش ينفع إنك ماتجيش

باشكرك ومنتظرة عودتك

مرحبا بك فى أى وقت

تحياااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> السؤال الرابع
> 
> 
> لأخى الفاضل حكيم عيون 
> 
> أنا من أشد المعجبات بخواطرك  
> من أول خاطرة قرأتها حسيت أنك بترسم لوحه سيرياليه 
> ورغم إنى أحيانا مش بابقى فاهمة رموزك لكن بصراحة باحاول اسقطها على نفسى وافسرها من خلالى انا  
> وطبعا بتكون مختلفة عن قصدك منها 
> ...


العينُ .. تُحركُ الصُّّور 



> أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون 
> 
> أنا من أشد المعجبات بخواطرك  
> من أول خاطرة قرأتها حسيت أنك بترسم لوحه سيرياليه


 
شرفٌ لي ..
وتزدادُ لوحاتي بهاءًًًا بمعجبيها ..
وسيرياليتُها هي انعكاسُ البحرِ على أقدامِ الشواطئِ .. يصعدُها ..
وتصعدُهُ .. 



> ورغم إنى أحيانا مش بابقى فاهمة رموزك لكن بصراحة باحاول اسقطها على نفسى وافسرها من خلالى انا


 
حينما نرى الصورََ كما نريد ..
فقد استطاعت أن تملأ عيوننا بألوانٍ مختلفةٍ .. وجديدة
 



> وطبعا بتكون مختلفة عن قصدك منها


إنها اللوحةُ حينما تنفلتُ من إطارها ..
وترسمُ الماءَ بالماء ..
وترسمُ النارَ بالماء .. 



> هل إحساسك إن خواطرك مش مفهومة للكثيرين 
> وبالتالى التفاعل معها قليل 
> مش بيسببلك اى قلق ؟


إنها اللوحةُ حينما تنفلتُ من إطارها ..
وتملأُ الماءَ بالماء ..
وتعرفُ أن العطشَََ ليس بالضرورةِ صحراء
وتعرفُ أن الإرتواءَ قد ينكسر..
.. لو أن ماءه .. إتكاء 




> وهل مافكرتش تقرب رموزك للقارئ أكترعلشان يقدر أكبر عدد من القراء يفهمك؟


 
واحد وطن ..ع الكرسي كان قاعد هنا
واحد وطن .. راح فين وسابنا لبعضنا
واحد وطن .. بالكلام يرجعلنا ..؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

توفيق حكيم والريحاني والسنباطي ويحي حق
وياسين على باب الكوميديا بيدق دق
ونجيب محفوظ ع القهوة في زقاق المدق
كلهم بيلونوا ويرتبوا ..
ويقولوا .............. لأ

واحد وطن .. أُغنية نعرف سرَّّها
تكتبنا .. ونكتبها ..
ونرسم لحنها ..

- بنوتة سايبة شعرها 
م السيدة للزمالك .. فاتحة حضنها
تدخل عيون الولد
وتشوف جنونه وعقله بيرتب حُسنها
من أسوان للقاهرة لبنت بحرها
المصرية .. الفرعونية .. بنت البلد-

واحد وطن ..
واحد وطن ..
واحد وطن .. ع الريحة ياابني وظبَّطه ..

فراشة ..

إيه رأيك؟؟
كده أبقى قربت من القارئ ولا لسه ؟
 



> أشكرك حكيم عيون على استجابتك 
> لك كل الشكر والتقدير 
> 
> تحيااااااااتى 
> فراشة


أنا اللى بشكرك جداً على ثقتك .. 
واهتمامُك شرفٌ لي ..

فراشة ..

تحياتي ..


حكيم عيووون

----------


## فراشة

> العينُ .. تُحركُ الصُّّور 
> 
>  
> شرفٌ لي ..
> وتزدادُ لوحاتي بهاءًًًا بمعجبيها ..
> وسيرياليتُها هي انعكاسُ البحرِ على أقدامِ الشواطئِ .. يصعدُها ..
> وتصعدُهُ .. 
> 
>  
> ...



أهلا بك حكيم عيون وبردك الأكثر من رائع






> العينُ .. تُحركُ الصُّّور



وكل عين تنظر لها من زاوية مغايره فتختلف الحركات





> شرفٌ لي ..
> وتزدادُ لوحاتي بهاءًًًا بمعجبيها ..
> وسيرياليتُها هي انعكاسُ البحرِ على أقدامِ الشواطئِ .. يصعدُها ..
> وتصعدُهُ ..



ويزداد معجبيها إنبهارا بجمالها

وسيرياليتها

فيزدادوا شرفا بمحاولة تحريكها





> حينما نرى الصورََ كما نريد ..
> فقد استطاعت أن تملأ عيوننا بألوانٍ مختلفةٍ .. وجديدة



إذا تقصد فى خواطرك أن  تجعل كل عين تحرك الصور من زاوية رؤيتها الخاصه

فتتعدد الصور وتختلف





> إنها اللوحةُ حينما تنفلتُ من إطارها ..
> وترسمُ الماءَ بالماء ..
> وترسمُ النارَ بالماء ..


ولكن اللوحه فى النهاية مكانها الإطار





> إنها اللوحةُ حينما تنفلتُ من إطارها ..
> وتملأُ الماءَ بالماء ..
> وتعرفُ أن العطشَََ ليس بالضرورةِ صحراء
> وتعرفُ أن الإرتواءَ قد ينكسر..
> .. لو أن ماءه .. إتكاء



والإتكاء على الماء إنكسار

صورة أكثر من رائعة
وخاصتا الجزء الأخير






> واحد وطن ..ع الكرسي كان قاعد هنا
> واحد وطن .. راح فين وسابنا لبعضنا
> واحد وطن .. بالكلام يرجعلنا ..؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
> 
> توفيق حكيم والريحاني والسنباطي ويحي حق
> وياسين على باب الكوميديا بيدق دق
> ونجيب محفوظ ع القهوة في زقاق المدق
> كلهم بيلونوا ويرتبوا ..
> ويقولوا .............. لأ
> ...



ههههههه والله ماأروعها

أكيد قرّبت كتييييييير





> أنا اللى بشكرك جداً على ثقتك .. 
> واهتمامُك شرفٌ لي ..
> 
> فراشة ..
> 
> تحياتي ..
> 
> 
> حكيم عيووون


بل كل الشرف لى

لتواجدك الرائع وردك الأروع وإستجابتك لدعوتى


وأنا من يجب عليه شكرك

فقد أسعدنى تواجدك وردك الجميل

واستطعت فعلا ان تقربنا كثيرا من رموزك ومن فكرك


فلك كل شكرى وتقديرى


تحيااااااااااااااتى


فراشة

----------


## فراشة

أخوتى وأخواتى 





لم تتبقى سوى إجابة أستاذ أشرف المجاهد

وهو له مده لم يدخل المنتدى

نتمنى أن يكون المانع خير

وان يعود سريعا ليطمئننا عليه





والآن لايسعنى إلا تقديم الشكر

لأختى الغالية أم أحمد

واختى الغالية بوكى

لمنحهم الثقة لى

وأتمنى إنى ما أكونش خذلتهم






وأقدم شكرى لكل من إستجاب لدعوتى وشرفنى بحضوره 

وإجابته على اسئلتى والتى كانت جميعا رائعة






وكل شكرى وتقديرى لكل من شاركنى الموضوع بكلمة طيبة 

أو فقط بالقراءة






هههههه  إستمتعت بوجودى بينكم

ويااااااااارب ماتكونوش ملّيتوا منى


لكم جميعا منى كل الشكر والإحترام والتقدير












فراشة

----------


## boukybouky

> لم تتبقى سوى إجابة أستاذ أشرف المجاهد
> 
> وهو له مده لم يدخل المنتدى
> 
> نتمنى أن يكون المانع خير
> 
> وان يعود سريعا ليطمئننا عليه


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

معلش يا فراشة أشرف بس لديه ظروف طارئة و لذلك لم يتمكن من التواجد و الرد

ندعوا الله ان تمر بخير و يستطيع العودة لنا في أقرب وقت...... فدعواتكم

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## a_leader

الاخت القديرة فراشة

الحوار كان ممتع جدا و شيق

سعداء جدا بالتعرف عليكى 

انا شخصيا كنت احب اكون متواجد منذ بداية الموضوع لكن ما باليد حيلة

ربنا يكرمك و يرحم من رباك فأحسن تربيتك و قدم للمجتمع نموذجا انسانا  يتشرف الجميع

بالتعرف اليه 

تحياتى و تقديرى دائما اختى ,,

----------


## a_leader

الأخت القديرة أم احمد

بشكرك جدا على الموضوع الجميل ده و اختيارك الأجمل

بارك الله فيك يا ام احمد و حفظك من كل سوء

لك منى كل التحية و التقدير  :f2:

----------


## فراشة

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> معلش يا فراشة أشرف بس لديه ظروف طارئة و لذلك لم يتمكن من التواجد و الرد
> 
> ندعوا الله ان تمر بخير و يستطيع العودة لنا في أقرب وقت...... فدعواتكم
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،


إن شاء الله يكون بخير هو وكل اسرته

ويرجع قريب ويطمننا عليه

لأننا فعلا قلقانين

شكرا بوكى لاهتمامك بالرد

فراشة

----------


## فراشة

> الاخت القديرة فراشة
> 
> الحوار كان ممتع جدا و شيق
> 
> سعداء جدا بالتعرف عليكى 
> 
> انا شخصيا كنت احب اكون متواجد منذ بداية الموضوع لكن ما باليد حيلة
> 
> ربنا يكرمك و يرحم من رباك فأحسن تربيتك و قدم للمجتمع نموذجا انسانا  يتشرف الجميع
> ...



أهلا أخى الفاضل
ليدر

ربنا يبارك فيك 

أنا مقدرة ظروفك ويكفى إهتمامك بالتواجد فى الموضوع

وده كرم أخلاق يعرفه الجميع عنك

والله انا اللى سعيده بوجودى بينكوا
وبالتعرف عليكوا

باشكرك لكلماتك ودعاءك لوالديا اللى اسعدنى جدا

ووالله الشرف ليا انا إنى أنتسب للمنتدى الراقى ده

واتعرف عليكوا

باشكرك مرة تانيه
لك كل إحترامى وتقديرى

تحياااااااااااتى

فراشة

----------


## أم أحمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا جاية اعتذر لك يا فراشة
 سامحيني ما قدرتش اوفي بوعدي وارجع اتناقش معاكي
مش تقصير والله مني بس غصب عني
 معلشي احمد تعبان جدا ومش بيخليني انام
معلشي تتعوض ان شاء الله
وطبعا عاوزة اشكرك علي وجودك اللي كان جميل فعلا
والحمد لله اختيارنا لشخصية جميلة زيك كان موفق 
وكمان عاوزة اشكر كل ضيوفنا وضيوفك الكرام علي وجودهم الجميل
وسامحوني جميعا كنت اتمني اني ارد عليكم ردود خاصة
بس الظروف بقي عاندتني
بالنسبة لاستاذ اشرف المجاهد
ربنا يطمنا عليه وعلي اسرته
ويجي يرد علي السؤال في اي وقت ان شاء الله

تقبلوا جميعا خالص تقديري واحترامي
ودمتم اعزائي بكل خير
*

----------


## فراشة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أنا جاية اعتذر لك يا فراشة
>  سامحيني ما قدرتش اوفي بوعدي وارجع اتناقش معاكي
> مش تقصير والله مني بس غصب عني
>  معلشي احمد تعبان جدا ومش بيخليني انام
> معلشي تتعوض ان شاء الله
> وطبعا عاوزة اشكرك علي وجودك اللي كان جميل فعلا
> والحمد لله اختيارنا لشخصية جميلة زيك كان موفق 
> وكمان عاوزة اشكر كل ضيوفنا وضيوفك الكرام علي وجودهم الجميل
> ...



ولا يهمك أم أحمد

ألف سلامه لأحمد

ربنا يتم شفاه ويباركلك فيه

وإن شاء الله يرجع استاذ اشرف بالسلامه فى أقرب وقت ونطمن عليه وعلى اسرته

مرة تانية باشكرك على ثقتك



تحياااااااااااتى

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

> السؤال الخامس
> 
> 
> لأخى الفاضل الأستاذ
> 
> أشرف المجاهد
> 
> 
> أستاذ اشرف فعلا باعتبرك
> ...


*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اولا أعتذر عن تأخيرى فى الرد لغيابى عن المنتدى واول يوم أدخل المنتدى هو الآن 
وشكرى وتقديرى لأختى الطيبة بوكى بوكى وأختى الطيبة أم احمد للاعتذار عن غيابى والحمد لله أنا بخير والأسرة تتماثل للشفاء بفضل الله تعالى  

ووجدت حوار جميل من انسانة طيبة خلوقة ومحترمه ومجتهدة وعطائها واضح فى المنتدى وكذلك فى 

واحة الذاكرين والذاكرات وفى كل ارجاء المنتدى 

أهلا وسهلا بك اختى الطيبة فراشــــــــ***ـــــــــة لمنتدى وربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدك الطيب بيننا 

وشكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لأخواتى الطيبات بوكى بوكى وأم أحمد على حسن اختيارهم وجزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكما الرائع 

والف الف سلامة على ابنك احمد يا ام أحمد وان شاء الله ربنا يشفيه ويبارك لك فيه ويجعله ذرية صالحة ... اللهم اشفى احمد شفاء لا يغادر سقما



ولعدم الاطالة عليكم أدخل فى اجابة السؤال الجميل من انسانة غالية عننا كلنا 

بالنسبة لى ان اردت ان أنشىء منتدى خاص واكون المشرف العام عليه بالتأكيد سيغلب عليه الطابع الاسلامى والتذكرة بالله الواحد القهار فليس هناك افضل من هذا المجال وهناك امثلة كثيرة لمنتديات اسلامية جميلة ومفيدة وربنا يوفقهم جميعا لكل خير 

وسيتم تسمية المنتدى باسم  ":" منتدى الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات ":" مثال لمجموعتى على موقع جوجل وياهو ....

وبالتأكيد سيتم تجاهل قاعة الأغانى والأفلام من المنتدى لعدم اضافة الذنوب الينا جميعا وانا سأكون على راسهم ما دمت المشرف العام وكذلك السياسة والمناقشات لكثرة الجدال فيهما 

والسياسة العامة فى المنتدى ستكون فى اتباع القرآن وسنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم 
والدعوة لطاعة الله ورسوله والنصح بالحسنى والدليل من الكتاب والسنة 
وعندما تدخل الى المنتدى ستجد الأذكار فى كل مكان من حولك فهذا كنز يجب ان لا نتجاهله 
وكذلك سيكون هناك قاعة للأعضاء والمشرفين للتواصل المستمر بينهم فى قاعة محددة خاصة وفى المنتدى عامة وستكون هناك قاعة للمسابقات الدينية المفيدة والهادفة 

والحمد لله هناك منتديات اسلامية جيدة وربنا يجعل عطائهم فى ميزان حسناتهم جميعا 
وأحييك مرة اخرى وأتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة وسلامى لأسرتك الطيبة وعلى رأسها زوجك الطيب وأولادك

وأعتذر لتأخير لظروف حارجة عن ارادتى 
وأسألك فى النهاية أن تدعو لنا بالهداية وصلاح الأحوال ولا تنسينا ولو بدعوة صغيرة عسى أن يكون فيها الفرج ان شاء الله 

وربنا يصلح أحوالنا 


*




دمتم بخير وسعادة




ولا تنس ذكر الله

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله

----------


## فراشة

> *
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> اولا أعتذر عن تأخيرى فى الرد لغيابى عن المنتدى واول يوم أدخل المنتدى هو الآن 
> وشكرى وتقديرى لأختى الطيبة بوكى بوكى وأختى الطيبة أم احمد للاعتذار عن غيابى والحمد لله أنا بخير والأسرة تتماثل للشفاء بفضل الله تعالى  
> ...


أهلا أهلا استاذ أشرف

فرحت جدا لما شفت اسمك ومشاركتك

والله كنت عايزة اطمن عليك وعلى اسرتك كلها

الحمد لله على سلامتك

والحمد لله ان الاسره كلها بخير





> ووجدت حوار جميل من انسانة طيبة خلوقة ومحترمه ومجتهدة وعطائها واضح فى المنتدى وكذلك فى 
> 
> واحة الذاكرين والذاكرات وفى كل ارجاء المنتدى


ربنا يكرمك يااستاذ أشرف

سعيده بكلماتك الطيبة

واتمنى أكون جديرة بها

أما واحة الذاكرين والذاكرات فإنت إللى دليتنى عليها والدال على الخير كفاعله

ربنا يكرمك ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك




> بالنسبة لى ان اردت ان أنشىء منتدى خاص واكون المشرف العام عليه بالتأكيد سيغلب عليه الطابع الاسلامى والتذكرة بالله الواحد القهار فليس هناك افضل من هذا المجال وهناك امثلة كثيرة لمنتديات اسلامية جميلة ومفيدة وربنا يوفقهم جميعا لكل خير 
> 
> وسيتم تسمية المنتدى باسم ":" منتدى الذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات ":" مثال لمجموعتى على موقع جوجل وياهو ....


أكيد انا كنت متوقعه كده

يالا خليها فكرة وحاول تنفذها وإن شاء الله تنجح

ههههه وإعتبرنى اول عضوه عندك




> وبالتأكيد سيتم تجاهل قاعة الأغانى والأفلام من المنتدى لعدم اضافة الذنوب الينا جميعا وانا سأكون على راسهم ما دمت المشرف العام وكذلك السياسة والمناقشات لكثرة الجدال فيهما


أنا معاك فى الجزء الأول من الإجابه

لكن بالنسبة للسياسه والمناقشات

يمكن انا شايفة انها ضروريه لكن مع السيطره عليها بحيث إن النقاش يكون فى حدود الإستفاده وإحترام 

وجهات النظر المختلفة مهما اختلفت الآراء




> والسياسة العامة فى المنتدى ستكون فى اتباع القرآن وسنة نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> والدعوة لطاعة الله ورسوله والنصح بالحسنى والدليل من الكتاب والسنة 
> وعندما تدخل الى المنتدى ستجد الأذكار فى كل مكان من حولك فهذا كنز يجب ان لا نتجاهله 
> وكذلك سيكون هناك قاعة للأعضاء والمشرفين للتواصل المستمر بينهم فى قاعة محددة خاصة وفى المنتدى عامة وستكون هناك قاعة للمسابقات الدينية المفيدة والهادفة


سياسه رائعه وأكيد هايكون لها طابع خاص

وبالنسبة للتواصل بين المشرفين والأعضاء فعلا فكرة ممتازة 

لأن التواصل ضرورى ومفيد للطرفين وللمنتدى




> والحمد لله هناك منتديات اسلامية جيدة وربنا يجعل عطائهم فى ميزان حسناتهم جميعا 
> وأحييك مرة اخرى وأتمنى لك كل الخير والسعادة وسلامى لأسرتك الطيبة وعلى رأسها زوجك الطيب وأولادك


ربنا يبارك فيك استاذ اشرف

ويبارك فى علمك ودينك وفى اسرتك




> وأعتذر لتأخير لظروف حارجة عن ارادتى 
> وأسألك فى النهاية أن تدعو لنا بالهداية وصلاح الأحوال ولا تنسينا ولو بدعوة صغيرة عسى أن يكون فيها الفرج ان شاء الله 
> 
> وربنا يصلح أحوالنا


بدون أى اعتذار

المهم إنك رجعت وإطمننا عليك وعلى الاسره كلها

كل الدعوات والأمنيات الطيبة لك وللأسره بدوام الصحه والعافية

ربنا يباركلك فيهم

ألف شكر استاذ أشرف لإهتمامك وردك الجميل 

وأتمنى إنى ماكنش اثقلت عليك

كل شكرى وتقديرى


تحياااااااتى

فراشة

----------

